# Hallucinogenics



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

I have smoked a great deal of weed (though I don't consider myself a stoner) I only smoke maybe once every week or two. I have attempted to break through with some unextracted salvia, not recommended, its very stressful. I am curious about what hallucinogenic I should try next, I have access to anything really, from mescaline, shrooms, acid, ect.. but I wish to work my way up from lesser to greater before I try salvia again (or acid for that matter). Cannabis has changed me a lot (for the better) and its only a mild hallucinogenic, I would like to see what the stronger ones can do for me, and in your opinion what like "levels" are they like I assume Weed would be at the bottom, would the next one be shrooms? Thanks.


----------



## beemer420 (Jul 22, 2009)

I would say shrooms would be your next step. I'm not sure what strength salvia you tried, but from my past experiences with 35x, it was by far the most intense trip I've ever had even if it lasted approximately 5 min. I've only done shrooms and acid otherwise and those were not nearly as crazy as salvia. For your first time I would say eat about a half 1/8 of shrooms and see how you feel. If you like it maybe step up to a full 1/8 for your next trip. The number one most important thing to do when tripping is keep a positive mindset. If you start dwelling and feeling sad it can turn into a pretty bad/depressing trip, so make sure you're in a comfortable environment where you can have a good time with some buddies. I've only experienced bad trips with shrooms but not acid(which is by far one of my favorites). My experiences with acid were a lot more fun and euphoric than with shrooms. Same process, take one hit see how you feel, then consider upping the dosage next time. Sorry for the long post but hopefully it helps. Other than that be careful and have fun! Hallucinogens are a rad new world.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Why not just try them all


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

umm I wouldn't say that weed is a hallucinogen


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

i wouldnt recommend shrooms unless you are with a really good group of friends..2-3 people tops
taking them alone sucks and if theres just one negative person around they can ruin your trip. its an awesome experience if its sunny out and you have a park or a nice outdoor spot near you that you can just chill at
never dealt with acid but from what i hear its better than shrooms and you get more visuals and a smaller chance of having a bad trip


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

you obviously have never greened out then have you  lol weed most deffinately has hallucinogenic properties. but when youve smoked that much weed, its not very fun because everything is spinning and its just.. no. lol and hallucinogenic doesnt necessarily mean it makes you see things, you can have a "mental trip" which you just come to a realization or have the feeling that you acquired something from the trip. weed has given me this many of times.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Having done most everything in the book, I may be able to help...

First off I am completely clean these days, and have been drug free for years. I don't personally encourage people to do drugs these days, as I know it's held me back some. But I know if someone is going to do it, they're going to do it regardless.

So with that here is my suggestion.

My personal experiences on acid have always been fun..... Usually hours of smiling and laughing and experiencing things in a new way was how it went down. However there have been a couple hours out of my hundred or so acid trips that weren't the best. Usually it takes something bad to happen, and then you just blow it wayyyyyy out of proportion then suddenly your having a bad trip. So you just have to remember that you on a fun acid ride and it will be over when it's over, then life will return to normal.... After a couple days ( =

With shrooms however... With me personally, I always have had bad trips for the second halfish of the trip. Usually my stomach began to hurt or something from the shrooms digesting improperly, and then my mind ran with it and bam, bad trip. On acid you may have some "dirty"/"achy" feeling but they were never bad enough to send my trip off in a bad direction.

I never did mescaline as a 15 or so hour trip has NEVER sounded fun to me.

My personal opinion if your going to try drugs, is to just do acid. It's overall a happier experience...

But honestly man, my true deep down opinion is to please not do hallucinogens at all. I highly recommend cleaning yourself up before you find yourself in jail, and then leading that lifestyle. I can assure you that a felony or any sort of criminal record will follow you for life one way or another. I just got my record expunged after many years... I had my fun, and while it was happening, it was a blast. Looking back I know I should've gotten my shit together earlier in life and life as a whole would be easier.

Go to college as it's the new high school... Make something of yourself other then another person that does drugs. The more you do drugs, then more drugs you will do. Before long you may find yourself doing some shit you never would've expected, and you may regret it later.

That my pennies


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

First of all, you can't really compare mushrooms and marijuana. They're completely different. But I'd suggest trying some mushrooms with a couple good friends as mentioned. I'd advise a sitter you're quite comfortable with being around (I felt uneasy whenever I came upon someone I wasn't familar with). If you live in the States, be very careful in terms of getting caught, etc. I'd be familar with any state level laws.

I'd also suggest mushrooms. You can get some bad acid especially if your source is sketchy. The caps are what contain the Psilocybin. Most importantly make sure you have a good Set and setting.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I've never seen "bad" acid... Just weak and strong


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

oh im very well versed in the marijuanal arts haha, I was interpreting hallucinogenic as actually seeing things when I was refering to the marijuana comparison. But I have had many many mental revelations, spinning, floating and all other happy and sometimes not so happy (paranoia) effects. But I love it and stick to pot, although I was contemplating doing shrooms as well, but what keeps me away is the fear of that bad trip...I don't need that shit lol badtrip phobia


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

Mr. Right said:


> Why not just try them all


LOL you wish he should not go for a board once again. start of with some low potent ones and these days salvia and any related online sellers eyeing users on the potent thing, just be aware and make sure buy only from legitimate sellers like sage wisdom, potentsalvia .


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Just seven days ago, my friend tried to commit suicide while tripping on shrooms. He was watching a show about gay couples and he just got the idea in his head that he was gay and stabbed himself in the neck, sliced his left forearm, and jumped out of a second story window and landed on his neck. He lived but the point that I am trying to make is that it takes practically nothing, to change a good trip into a bad trip and you will have little to no control over how you react. He was alone so if you must do them, have 2 or 3 friend "babysit" you just to ensure you don't try to fuck yourself up. Hallucinogenics are no laughing matter.


----------



## rubbertoe (Aug 29, 2007)

The world ended the only time I did shrooms. Mount St. Helen erupted, riots in Miami, dogs sleeping with cats, the hole deal. I did a lot of different drugs back in the day and shrooms are the only one I did once and never again. Stay with weed and booze.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

It really depends on your mindset. For instance, Me on shrooms was actually educational and opened my eyes to many things. Changed me for the better id say. Then again I am a deep thinker who is positive and adaptable. My friend whom i babysat was different, couldnt process his thoughts, think straight whatsoever. If your more of a hermit and stays away from people or something of the sort, I wouldnt do hallucinogenics. Just make a educated decision, dont let anybody influence you in this matter.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> To each his own is a valid statement however I would strongly suggest you stay away from the hall's and stick with simple stuff like weed. Its just not worth it really...


QFT. Too many things can go wrong with hallucinogens. There's a reason most adults who still burn weed don't do that crap anymore.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

YanTheMan said:


> It really depends on your mindset.


QFT! i've done shrooms more times than i can count & LSD more times than that. i've done mescaline (peyote), salvia, DMT, ecstasy & weed (yes, good weed can be a hallucinogen) and i've never had a "bad" trip. i've had trips that completely blew my mind, changed the world as i saw it & ones that left me speechless...but never a "bad" trip. 

i'd agree that it's good to have a sitter with you & i'd also agree that it takes a strong mind to be able to handle what might possibly come at you during a trip. so that being said, it's not for everyone...depressed people shouldn't trip, people who have issues being around crowds shouldn't trip around other people, etc. know yourself & make your own educated decisions. hallucinogens can be a great thing under the right circumstances. but they should be respected as so.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

to the OP-

i didn't bother reading this post from beginning to end, so i just read your post & here's my 2 cents...

from weakest to strongest:
weed, ecstasy, weak lsd, shrooms, good lsd & then DMT, salvia & mesc are all pretty much the same level at the top. they are the 3 that will completely change your reality as you see it, when done at proper doses. 

lsd has different effects...some is mild & more of a body buzz, whereas others are a complete mind fuck (that's the silver, family fluff that you probably won't get your hands on unless you know someone in the family). so that's why i split it up like i did. i wouldn't say shrooms are your next stop, i'd say you should try lsd. shrooms can be a bit much to handle for some people because they can be very hallucinogenic & can disable your mind & body (sometimes they can make you not be able to move or talk very well). 
i'd also suggest that you make tea from the shrooms instead of eating them raw. it's easier to digest & won't fuck with your stomach as much. plus you can get more people off than you can by just splitting a bag. to make tea you want to SIMMER an eighth or quarter in a few cups of water...enough water to make 5-10 cups, depending. and then add some flavored tea to it too. simmer it for about 15-20 minutes being careful not to boil it. then drink it. you can drink the slimy mushrooms at the bottom or not, but usually someone will always eat em & not let them "go to waste". i'm not sure there'd be anything left in them, but whatever...let them have their fun. you'll have to experiment to come up with the best water level & flavors, as i've always just done it as i go, no recipe or anything.

wherever your journey takes you, just remember that the trip isn't permanent & will be over soon


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

NRG, thanks for the detailed post. Yeah, i knew that salvia DMT and Mescaline are the strongest but Mescaline comes up slowly enough on you that you usually dont freak out. plus ive never heard a friend who has had a bad trip on mescaline. I'd like to thank all of you for your stories on not doing hallucinogens but I have done my fair share of research. The reason why things get bad with trippers is they start to think they can "handle" the drug alone. Thats when shit goes to hell. I have never one had a paranoia on weed and I am not afraid of a bad trip (but i do know they exist), i dont want one, but heres why. Whenever I do hallucinogens I only do them with my close friends, we make sure that nothing could interfere in the time period that the drug usually effects us, we do very extensive research on everything before we consider trying anything, we are all actually very smart people, you might even be able to call us nerds, in my primary group of people im with, one graduated highschool at 16 and me and the other one already qualify (and will do so), other than the age requirement of being 16, then in the extended group there is one more who graduated at 16 and the others are all straight A or in college with straight As. And before you start saying things like "im too young to do drugs, its not really going to make you cool". The only people who know that I have done anything at all are the people in my group, I dont tell others, and I maintain good grades and a possitive attitude on life. Thats the little background that I will give you guys. Okay so back to the quality of drugs. My friend is a chemist, though he doesnt at the moment because he doesnt trust his skills yet, he knows how to make both LSD and MDMA, but he hasnt yet, he will be within the next 1-2 years. Salvia is easy to get so quality isnt really something hard to find. We have our own supply of san pedro for the mescaline (we have seen it grow in the neighbors yard  ) and we are going to be growing shrooms once we pick up the spores and have the supplies to make the cakes. So all the hallucinogenics will most likely be a direct result of our own hard work (minus the saliva, but one of our friends is considering growing that too so who knows). We dont really trust stuff off the streets, nothing we get is from the streets and we dont really buy anything other than bud and salvia, the things that we just dont have space to grow on our own (or havnt found somebody else already growing them). Thanks for the tip on how to take shrooms, sounds like a good idea. and as for the DMT, we have no idea were to get it at the moment but we arnt in too much of a rush to get it anyways, (if we find any DMT containing plants then we would extract it but we arnt in search for any). Thanks for all of your imput


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

bluesnowmen said:


> NRG, thanks for the detailed post. Yeah, i knew that salvia DMT and Mescaline are the strongest but Mescaline comes up slowly enough on you that you usually dont freak out. plus ive never heard a friend who has had a bad trip on mescaline. I'd like to thank all of you for your stories on not doing hallucinogens but I have done my fair share of research. The reason why things get bad with trippers is they start to think they can "handle" the drug alone. Thats when shit goes to hell. I have never one had a paranoia on weed and I am not afraid of a bad trip (but i do know they exist), i dont want one, but heres why. Whenever I do hallucinogens I only do them with my close friends, we make sure that nothing could interfere in the time period that the drug usually effects us, we do very extensive research on everything before we consider trying anything, we are all actually very smart people, you might even be able to call us nerds, in my primary group of people im with, one graduated highschool at 16 and me and the other one already qualify (and will do so), other than the age requirement of being 16, then in the extended group there is one more who graduated at 16 and the others are all straight A or in college with straight As. And before you start saying things like "im too young to do drugs, its not really going to make you cool". The only people who know that I have done anything at all are the people in my group, I dont tell others, and I maintain good grades and a possitive attitude on life. Thats the little background that I will give you guys. Okay so back to the quality of drugs. My friend is a chemist, though he doesnt at the moment because he doesnt trust his skills yet, he knows how to make both LSD and MDMA, but he hasnt yet, he will be within the next 1-2 years. Salvia is easy to get so quality isnt really something hard to find. We have our own supply of san pedro for the mescaline (we have seen it grow in the neighbors yard  ) and we are going to be growing shrooms once we pick up the spores and have the supplies to make the cakes. So all the hallucinogenics will most likely be a direct result of our own hard work (minus the saliva, but one of our friends is considering growing that too so who knows). We dont really trust stuff off the streets, nothing we get is from the streets and we dont really buy anything other than bud and salvia, the things that we just dont have space to grow on our own (or havnt found somebody else already growing them). Thanks for the tip on how to take shrooms, sounds like a good idea. and as for the DMT, we have no idea were to get it at the moment but we arnt in too much of a rush to get it anyways, (if we find any DMT containing plants then we would extract it but we arnt in search for any). Thanks for all of your imput


Ever heard of paragraphs? They are pretty nifty.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

heard of them. yes. desire to use them when im not writing a paper for school no. Sorry if this makes it difficult to read.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

DMT isn't something you see running down the street.... Be careful with all you do and enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

bluesnowmen said:


> heard of them. yes. desire to use them when im not writing a paper for school no. Sorry if this makes it difficult to read.


It's all good man, I was just ribbin' ya.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

wow! props on the self-manufacturing! just be careful, especially with the lsd & mdma. i'm sure you know more about making it than i do, but i would be a bit concerned about making it too strong or something, so just be careful & guinea pig it in low doses.

DMT is also something you can make on your own & is a very interesting chemical. it's found naturally in plants & also in the human brain! it's been used for centuries by south american tribes during vision quests. in our brain it is linked to dreams, hallucinations, near death experiences, death itself, child birth, but also schizophrenia. 


> Until roughly age 8, we can’t really distinguish between fantasy and reality, due to our own natural hallucinogen, DMT, (dimethyltryptamine). DMT molecules are similar to serotonin and target the same receptors. Meditation has been suggested as a means of preserving youthful appearance and mental flexibility. It has also been suggested by Dr. Rick Strassman and others as a spiritual technology that encourages production and release of natural DMT in the mindbody throughout the lifespan.
> 
> DMT is implicated in the wild imaginings of our nightly dreams, near-death phenomena (NDEs), and alien abduction experiences. It is also asource of visionary phenomena in therapy, such as unusual psychophysical states attained in shamanic or psychotherapeutic journeys. Synthetic DMT crosses the blood-brain barrier and bonds to the same synaptic sites as serotonin. Psychedelic chemist, Sasha Shulgin claims, “DMT is everywhere.”


also, props on doing your research! not many people do this, but educating yourself prior to use is not only smart, but can really increase your chances of having a more positive experience.

i'm not sure what your intentions are for using these chemicals, but remember to respect their effects & (if you're gonna) use them, don't abuse them! just because you're smart & your friends are graduating at the age of 16 doesn't mean you can't become addicted to drugs & spiral out of control. so just keep your head on straight!

school is cool, m'kay!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> wow! props on the self-manufacturing! just be careful, especially with the lsd & mdma. i'm sure you know more about making it than i do, but i would be a bit concerned about making it too strong or something, so just be careful & guinea pig it in low doses.
> 
> DMT is also something you can make on your own & is a very interesting chemical. it's found naturally in plants & also in the human brain! it's been used for centuries by south american tribes during vision quests. in our brain it is linked to dreams, hallucinations, near death experiences, death itself, child birth, but also schizophrenia.
> 
> ...


Interesting point. I will dig them up if anybody wants to know but there are a number of currently illegal hallucinogenic drugs being tested in very low doses to battle psychosis, Bipolar/Manic depressed people, and depression in general. If anybody cares enough Ill dig up sonme articles... DMT naturally occurs in the brain at low levels...


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Word of warning, mushrooms are widely believed to be weaker than LSD, however as often is the case with natural drugs sometimes you come across a batch that will totally fuck you beyond anything you could ever imagine. I once had some mushrooms, and I brewed about 2.5 grams into a tea, then smoked a fat joint. It came on so fast I almost couldn't finish rolling the joint 5 minutes later and I spent the next 8 hours having my brain abused from all angles, I forgot how to speak, lost all sense of time and attachment to the human race. The sky split in 3 different directions and everyone had scales and looked like snakes. Scary if your not willing to just go with it. Its SO important that your mentally in the right space and as with any drugs you have to accept that whatever happens happens, dont ever expect a certain result because often you will be disappointed and put yourself in a bad place.

If you ever end up in the place involved with other substances dropping a little MDMA with the LDS or shrooms can take the edge of nicely, however with any chemical drugs know your supplier and preferably know someone who has taken that batch before. I've been on a night out a couple of times thinking it was MDMA and once turned out it was Meth which is great for the first little while but once the peaks gone life is not so fun, and the other couple of times it turned out to be Ket, which whilst fun when your planning it, it's not the best when your not expecting.

Basically, with any of these drugs, anything can happen, so accept that mentally before hand and be prepared, surround yourself with people you trust who know whats up.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

There is some well meaning but serious misinformation at least about the old school stuff...idk about the new stuff...do more research. Remember you only have 1 bean to fry.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

actually, from what I hav read, DMT occurs in the brain at relatively high levels. But it effects you different because while asleep you have different chemicals in your body and it doesn't have the same reaction that it will while your awake. We are well aware that drugs can become addicting, but that is one of the reasons why we only do them with eachother, never alone (minus the occasional bowl).

Anywho, so my friend has already created LSA crystals (not LSD-25, or any other form of true LSD), he is taking several college corses on chemistry, on and off campus. I am just reading a organic chemistry text book for the knowledge, I dont really have the desire to manufacture but I figure I will for personal use, as it would be cheaper. We are aware of the possible risk of psychological addiction in the drugs that we are okay with, but we dont approve of anything that contains physically addicting substances. And really, I was unaware that shrooms could be more powerful than LSD, I guess it makes sense though, I feel dumb for haveing not read this before but I guess its better to learn now than never and be totally mind-fucked if i experience this. So I think I have came to the conclusion that before I jump into shrooms and LSD, I will try LSA, as building myself up to a full blown dose is much easier since its nowhere near the potency of LSD, or mescaline, because the build-up sounds like it gives you enough time to test the waters during the trip. Thanks for all your help and tips.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

IMHO, from your postings about the matter, you really have no clue. Any of these sound familar? hoffman, lily, watson, grof, owsley, shulgin, alpert, mckenna


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

how about you get high of life instead of relying on something as petty as that to make you happy. just a thought. But if you're gonna do whatever it is you're gonna do, be sure to have someone trustworthy to watch over you... things can go horribly wrong. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

Snowjoe said:


> turned out to be Ket


by Ket do you mean Ketamine? i forgot about special k! 

definitely a hallucinogen! not one of my favs, which is why i probably left it off. many people enjoy it though, so it may be one you wish to look into. this one is a lil tricky to compare to the others, as it doesn't give you a typical "trip". it's a tranquilizer that is mildly hallucinogenic at lower doses. for the most part it severely inhibits your motor skills & slightly alters your vision. at higher doses it creates a full-blown trip to where you "pass out" (remaining awake) to a dream-like state, commonly referred to as a "k hole". when this happens, you will most likely be stuck wherever you are, unable to move, but your mind keeps going, like i said- in a dream-like state.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> There is some well meaning but serious misinformation


what misinformation are you speaking of?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> Just seven days ago, my friend tried to commit suicide while tripping on shrooms. He was watching a show about gay couples and he just got the idea in his head that he was gay and stabbed himself in the neck, sliced his left forearm, and jumped out of a second story window and landed on his neck. He lived but the point that I am trying to make is that it takes practically nothing, to change a good trip into a bad trip and you will have little to no control over how you react. He was alone so if you must do them, have 2 or 3 friend "babysit" you just to ensure you don't try to fuck yourself up. Hallucinogenics are no laughing matter.


This story sounds so fake lol who the fuck would do that ive done shrooms before and ive had a bad trip but they dont get so bad that you cant control what your doing, your friend obsviolsy had emotional problems before this or something cause thats just fucked up


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> IMHO, from your postings about the matter, you really have no clue. Any of these sound familar? hoffman, lily, watson, grof, owsley, shulgin, alpert, mckenna


Hofman discovered LSD25; Owsley made acid in the 60's in San Francisco & was the Grateful Dead's sound guy & LSD supplier; Shulgin wrote PIKAL & was a chemist that discovered a bunch of tryptamine research chemicals & tested them all with his wife; Watson was the co-researcher who discovered the double-helix, while on LSD; and McKenna wrote the Magic Mushroom Grower's Guide. 

most of that is new news to me, but it's what my boyfriend knew off the top of his head.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't forget about Paul Stamets and JS Chilton not to mention Mr. Leary.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> IMHO, from your postings about the matter, you really have no clue. Any of these sound familar? hoffman, lily, watson, grof, owsley, shulgin, alpert, mckenna


hoffman does. he first invented LSD but everybody knows that so its not really a remarkable accomplishment. I believe he was searching for a chemical to open blood vessels. and the other ones, i dont know. And how does it sound like I have no clue?
also, K just doesnt sound like it would be something I would be interested in. I'm quite sketchy about man-made chemicals, but the fact that K was made for a animal anesthetic makes me laugh..PS. i dont spend 100% of my time reading about drugs. I do go to school , and I work (ish) at maintaining my good grades, I also lead a active social life, so If I dont know who all those people are, whoops. shoot me. facts interest me more than names.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

For good info on man made chemical drugs check here http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/index.php. There are a few others too, just look around. This is honestly kind of the wrong forum to ask this question really. Yes you will get some answers etc. but nothing like you would get on a real drug forum. I pm'd you a link to a good psychedelics forum too. Go check it out.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> by Ket do you mean Ketamine? i forgot about special k!
> 
> definitely a hallucinogen! not one of my favs, which is why i probably left it off. many people enjoy it though, so it may be one you wish to look into. this one is a lil tricky to compare to the others, as it doesn't give you a typical "trip". it's a tranquilizer that is mildly hallucinogenic at lower doses. for the most part it severely inhibits your motor skills & slightly alters your vision. at higher doses it creates a full-blown trip to where you "pass out" (remaining awake) to a dream-like state, commonly referred to as a "k hole". when this happens, you will most likely be stuck wherever you are, unable to move, but your mind keeps going, like i said- in a dream-like state.


Yeah thats the one I was talking about! If you get the dosage right then it's super fun to go out on a night out on, I mean you wont be very social but its kinda sweet. I spent my night feeling like I was floating from bar to bar to club, eventually we ended up in a basement club with a dubstep dj and I was in my ket-box having a great time in my own head. But that K-hole is not always a fun place to be if you over do the dose! I remember I went through a tough period and made the mistake of going and getting fucked, I spent 10 days hammering my body with anything and everything that came my way, it was in that time I ended up in the depths of a Ket Oxycontin mix, never have a felt so detached from the entire world than I did that night, but if you overdo the doses on that combo bad bad things can happen. I learnt my lesson that week, I no longer ever use drugs to run away from real life, I do them because it's a fun thing to do and an enlightening thing to do at times, but not to escape real world problems because thats a slippery slope that you can't always come back from.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

bluesnowmen said:


> hoffman does. he first invented LSD but everybody knows that so its not really a remarkable accomplishment. I believe he was searching for a chemical to open blood vessels. and the other ones, i dont know. And how does it sound like I have no clue?
> also, K just doesnt sound like it would be something I would be interested in. I'm quite sketchy about man-made chemicals, but the fact that K was made for a animal anesthetic makes me laugh..PS. i dont spend 100% of my time reading about drugs. I do go to school , and I work (ish) at maintaining my good grades, I also lead a active social life, so If I dont know who all those people are, whoops. shoot me. facts interest me more than names.


It's still labelled as one of the most important drugs in a human healthcare system also, it knocks you out but doesn't suppress your breathing anywhere near as much as a regular sedative would, good if your not set up to keep the patient breathing during surgery.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

bluesnowmen said:


> hoffman does. he first invented LSD but everybody knows that so its not really a remarkable accomplishment. I believe he was searching for a chemical to open blood vessels. and the other ones, i dont know. And how does it sound like I have no clue?
> also, K just doesnt sound like it would be something I would be interested in. I'm quite sketchy about man-made chemicals, but the fact that K was made for a animal anesthetic makes me laugh..PS. i dont spend 100% of my time reading about drugs. I do go to school , and I work (ish) at maintaining my good grades, I also lead a active social life, so If I dont know who all those people are, whoops. shoot me. facts interest me more than names.


Sorry its Wesson not Watson...its been quite a few years...just trying to refer you to some folks that have the academic/research/historical cred...much more than my induced experiences from the 70's. You seem to be focused on the chemical aspects...just trying to broaden your perspective. and btw...fuckin with the old peanut is serious business and for some unfortunate folks its very bad news.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Sorry its Wesson not Watson...its been quite a few years...just trying to refer you to some folks that have the academic/research/historical cred...much more than my induced experiences from the 70's. You seem to be focused on the chemical aspects...just trying to broaden your perspective.


I'm not sure whether it's what you were trying to get at but worth adding in anyway. Many first time users really go for reading up on the physical effects of the chemical or drug on their body, which is of course important, but neglect to get a base in what it will do to you mentally and emotionally, and it's equally as important to understand this side of what will happen too. The problem with most of the anti-drug information you hear is they hammer in scare tactics about what it will do to your body and health and people forget there is a whole different side to it, that you need to be aware of.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

i see what you mean, okay that makes sense i probably should study other aspects of it but none interest asmuch as the chemical part of it. the other stuff just fells like a history class with more interesting information. Btw, have any of you guys read the stuff on websites like above the influence and drugfree.org and other shit like that? I always read them to see how far they can stretch the truth. AND THEN, the DEAs estimated drug value on their large drug busts always make me laugh. Its like 10 grand for QP. lol. makes me laugh so hard.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

Snowjoe said:


> I'm not sure whether it's what you were trying to get at but worth adding in anyway. Many first time users really go for reading up on the physical effects of the chemical or drug on their body, which is of course important, but neglect to get a base in what it will do to you mentally and emotionally, and it's equally as important to understand this side of what will happen too. The problem with most of the anti-drug information you hear is they hammer in scare tactics about what it will do to your body and health and people forget there is a whole different side to it, that you need to be aware of.


Yes, I do background myself on that kind of stuff, as I think you should have been able to read in one of my replies above, said something like "the way weed has changed me only makes me wonder what mysterious ways other, more powerful hallucinogenics, will be able to change me". I said something like that. I am aware that they do these things to you, they are what I am desiring. Thank you for your concern though .


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

bluesnowmen said:


> you obviously have never greened out then have you  lol weed most deffinately has hallucinogenic properties. but when youve smoked that much weed, its not very fun because everything is spinning and its just.. no. lol and hallucinogenic doesnt necessarily mean it makes you see things, you can have a "mental trip" which you just come to a realization or have the feeling that you acquired something from the trip. weed has given me this many of times.


weed is not a hallucinogen.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

well seeing how ive never tried a hallucinogen. I wouldnt know for a fact, but weed IS classified as a hallucinogenic AND if you smoke enough, and its really potent bud, it can cause hallucinations, I have experienced them. So you can keep telling me that weed isnt a hallucinogenic, or you can go and buy a bunch of weed, throw it into a hookah with 60% herb 40% hookah, and smoke for a few hours. Then come back and tell me you didnt see anything.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Perhaps its a indication that u shouldn't do hallucinogens, weed tends to produce paranoia in some folks which is a delusion or ideation depending on the severity...there is a difference.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Since where all on the drug topic.

I have something to share with you guys. A documentary called The Union. VERY GOOD! It's sad to see why marijuana is illegal. It's also interesting, the whole schpeal about hemp, how its a great GREAT product that is illegal to grow. Also talks about all the positives that come with smoking marijuana.

Its a great use of 2 hours, heres the link! The Union


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

bluesnowmen said:


> well seeing how ive never tried a hallucinogen. I wouldnt know for a fact, but weed IS classified as a hallucinogenic AND if you smoke enough, and its really potent bud, it can cause hallucinations, I have experienced them. So you can keep telling me that weed isnt a hallucinogenic, or you can go and buy a bunch of weed, throw it into a hookah with 60% herb 40% hookah, and smoke for a few hours. Then come back and tell me you didnt see anything.


Tell you what....you get the stuff(might need quite a bit) and me and MPD will put your theory to the test. I would love to try.......you in MPD?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

^looks pretty dank, check out this stuff










picture was taken on my camera phone so its not amazing quality but still gives you a good idea of it ha.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I have some white widow as of right now, Heres a couple old pictures of what my stash used to be (Haha smokables can go quickly cant they!  )








Some VERY tasty blond hash


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I was quite the glass enthuast before.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

I really really love the ritual of rolling and smoking a joint, but there's nothing like a pipe when you wanna get blazed quickly, easily and not carry a big bong around. Brilliant.

On the plus side I think I'm running into some tomorrow, after a long dry spell!


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> :laugh: Last time I was dry was........28 years ago:dunno:
> 
> Actually you should try the "smokeless" Zeppelin's. Those are really popular around here. every place I go and people see em they ask where I got it. Christ every shop in our area sells a ton of em.


Haha brilliant. See I spend 6 months a year in Canada and 6 months in England. I stay relatively clean in England then get to Canada and spend the 6 months snowboarding and abusing my body with most chemicals that come my way  Saying that the powder I have lined up for tomorrow night is probably gonna change that 

I find I don't enjoy weed as much if I smoke it all the time, so I give myself long breaks and really appreciate it again when I get back to it. Plus the benefit of doing it in Canada is it's more or less legal right?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

Not legal, just more generally accepted


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Snowy said:


> Not legal, just more generally accepted


Uhhhh yeah I'm well aware, just fooling around :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

hey just saw the topic "hallucinogenics" and thought id throw in my two cents...as many of said i too have smoked my fair share of weed but have only done boomerz once. for my first time i messed up big time i took an eighth and a half of some real potent shrooms and tripped..HARD. it was the most fun id ever had in my entire life. more than snowboarding for the first time haha but as said before and cannot be stressed enough be wiht people you trust, i was around a lot of people i trusted and most of them were tripping with me but it took one kid i didnt know to say that my brain was bleeding to send me into a bad trip.i also beat his ass while on boomz for some reason.so moral of the story is just remember its all in your head and it will pass in time, be sure you have a good mindset goin in or else you WILL have a bad trip


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Im in Tenielle :laugh: Lets go for it!
> 
> Break it out buddy and it better be good, dont waste our time. If its not good we will just wash it down with some real deal stuff:laugh:
> 
> Anyone in for some Red Dragon?? This strain and I go wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy back! And we still continue the strain from 20 years ago:thumbsup:


What a cute picture..


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

magic mushrooms dude, eat at least an eight.. most ppl are scared to eat a whole bag their first time but to honest you dont really trip off a half bag. 4-5 grams are great for firsat try, after that check out mescaline dmt, maybe some 2ce.. acid is great though if u love shrooms u'll love acid, its like 10 times better. shrooms everything just agrees with you and is organic, do it outside in a park or something. day tripping is great and dont get stuck alone. have fun man. p.s. shrooming and boarding is hard cuz everything is moving lol


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> Glass is real big around here. We have some really good head shops around here. Most are open 24/7 which is nice!


glass is everywhere in CNY your right, which shops are 24/7? besides Zonen

that Red Dragon looks perfect, i wanted to post a Kush pic but my remote desktop isnt working


----------



## ElektroMoosic (Oct 20, 2009)

Get good, Get acid.:thumbsup:


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

You copied my name haha. 

Ah yes shrooms.. been a long long time... but if i wanted the body trip i went for the pill form


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

skunkt said:


> magic mushrooms dude, eat at least an eight.. most ppl are scared to eat a whole bag their first time but to honest you dont really trip off a half bag. 4-5 grams are great for firsat try, after that check out mescaline dmt, maybe some 2ce.. acid is great though if u love shrooms u'll love acid, its like 10 times better. shrooms everything just agrees with you and is organic, do it outside in a park or something. day tripping is great and dont get stuck alone. have fun man. p.s. shrooming and boarding is hard cuz everything is moving lol


Don't do 4-5 grams first try especially if you have never tripped. This is bad advice. There are people in this world that have tripped many times that can still barely handle 3 grams of good cubensis IF YOU EVEN KNOW WHAT THOSE ARE. 

Choose wisely and know your source. Acid is different but can actually be less intense as far as mental/spiritual values go if you get the right boomers. Tripping alone can actually be a very mind opening experience. 

Shrooming and boarding would be hard because shrooms have a huge affect on your balance and reaction time. 

Skunkt, Im not trying to talk shit but you really don't seem to have much to say aside from telling someone how to get high, that's not the point of psychedelics.... Get with the program. They aren't just the little raver drugs you make them out to be. They serve a real purpose just like weed, opiates, and stimulants were supposed to before people like you got ahold of them. Drugs have always had a REAL purpose.

These drugs are to be respected and please do so. Don't advise people to eat a veteran dose their first time, somebody is gonna read this and eat a quarter of shrooms and have a very bad night because you have a high tolerance and don't care about what happens to other people.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

*Yea...*

Just stick to the weed.... just find some good stuff. I make glass pieces. Aww the good ol days....


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

hopefully im not coming across as rash here but asking the internet community what drugs you should do just comes off as looking pretty jank


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

or maybe he wants to know what if others have tried them and what happend? id say drugs are pretty sweet..


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

avenged1985 said:


> or maybe he wants to know what if others have tried them and what happend? id say drugs are pretty sweet..


well then this would be the place for that
Shroomery - Magic Mushrooms (Shrooms) Demystified


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

maybe he didnt know about that? fuck i ask people on forums all the time. its not a big deal. chill out and get stoned fuck


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

I know you heard this before but, Stick to weed.

I have personally done. Salvia of all strengths up too 60,Mushrooms(all types,including Nightmare), and Acid.

Personal favorite is Salvia. The trips are CRAZY!!! It's soo much fun, and you never have to worry about a bad trip. Yes you can have bad trips on it, but It dosnt last long at all. 10 minutes tops. It has no long term effects, so thats always good. 

Mushrooms are bombay, just be careful of how many you do and know how good they are. Nightmare caps will pwn you hard!

Acid is a good time, but I wouldnt do it. Too cheap and your gunna wanna do it too often if you like it.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Teyber said:


> well then this would be the place for that
> Shroomery - Magic Mushrooms (Shrooms) Demystified


Mycotopia :cheeky4:


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I will be trying LSD very soon here. Somewhat excited.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

ToXic*FloW said:


> I know you heard this before but, Stick to weed.
> 
> I have personally done. Salvia of all strengths up too 60,Mushrooms(all types,including Nightmare), and Acid.
> 
> ...


Acid is a great time. i loved it. you should try ecstasy. it pretty great. once im off my undertaking shit im gonna candy flip acid and ecstasy


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Meh never really wanted too doo ecstasy, everyone I know is a E tard.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

well good choice that may help you in the long run, and salvia is awesome. too short of a trip tho


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

*Yes I must agree, Salvia does not last long enough. It would be dope if it was like 30 minutes or something. *


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

ya that would be better, but even still its great. can be costly if no one is pitchin in to buy tho


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

*Get mine for free, Throw my Buddy at the local hemp shop a couple grams of my skunk. And he throws me a pouch of it haha. Works perfectly. *


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

ah lucky. local shop is being watched cause they break all there rules about selling things. but can get salvia on the streets if i have too same price tho


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

*Yeah eh. How much it usually run there ? Its like 80 Bucks a gram of 30x here. Or 20 Bucks for 5x. *


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

$40 a gram for 20x


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

*Yeah, thats not too bad. Where you live in Canada ?*


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

about forty km away from brandon mb.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

*Hmmm... Where is that? Haha. *


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

brandon is about 200km west of winnipeg, i live about 40km north of brandon. a little hick town with a ton of weed, and cops that love to bust people with drugs haha.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

*Hahaha. Move to BC Nukka. Or Calgary. Good too go. Best weed in North America, and cops hardly give a shit unless you selling it. *


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

haha im going ot west as soon as im done school. i would now but im not allowed to leave the province of manitoba hahahh


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

best trip i ever had was with some sleeping pills.. i was seein some crazy shit man.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

onel0wcubn said:


> best trip i ever had was with some sleeping pills.. i was seein some crazy shit man.


:laugh: well this wasnt a trip really but T3's and alcohol is pretty crazy. super easy to overdoes though, and gravol crush 10 up and parachute it, and you will get some of the same feelings as if you were doing ecstasy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

crazy cu*ts - whats wrong with good ol' tab of acid - reason im up at 5 am.......... fuc*ing bohus


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

if you want to do some background reading on a variety of substances - including first hand accounts and 'trip reports - check out the following:

http://www.bluelight.ru
Erowid

alasdair


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

NZ_Josh said:


> crazy cu*ts - whats wrong with good ol' tab of acid - reason im up at 5 am.......... fuc*ing bohus


i think a tab of acid would be great right now, but theres none in town so i got some hash


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

last weekend i took 2 tynelon pm's and fought as hard as i could to stay awake. after 2 hours or so i started to hallucinate
:thumbsup:


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Im going boarding tomorrow for my bday,

Itll be awesome, Im bringing alot of weeeed


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

YanTheMan said:


> Im going boarding tomorrow for my bday,
> 
> Itll be awesome, Im bringing alot of weeeed


awesome man, i remember my first time boarding last year. brought a small bong and just went to the park and blazed. what kind of weed ya buy?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Erowid is ok but a lot of the information is outdated FYI.... sleeping pills to trip :laugh: what a joke. There is a difference between being delirious and actually tripping.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

everytime this thread resurfaces i am intriged. me and my friend tried lindt unsweetened dark chocolate and arizona cranberry tea today and puked all over the park. i think i had an out of body experience too. there ya go!


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

SnowboardSpaz said:


> everytime this thread resurfaces i am intriged. me and my friend tried lindt unsweetened dark chocolate and arizona cranberry tea today and puked all over the park. i think i had an out of body experience too. there ya go!


thats pretty fuckin gay...


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

avenged1985 said:


> thats pretty fuckin gay...


So, are you implying that is a _bad_ thing?


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

nope, just saying its gay


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

Ok well let me tell you from my experience. I've done REAL Acid, 2c-i, 2c-e, 2c-b, basically all the 2c chemicals. A massive amount of shrooms, salvia, LSA. Let me just suggest to you never to do any of the 2C research chemicals, there SUPER STRONG and you'll never feel the same...at least that's what most of my friends say to haha.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> umm I wouldn't say that weed is a hallucinogen


weed is a scheduled narcotic, but can also be refered to as a hallucinogen, even though you don't really hallucinate when you're hi



Mr. Right said:


> Why not just try them all


isn't that the goal, in the end? haha :laugh: it just really comes down to what's the best relationship between you and drugs.

marijuana is beautiful, shrooms are really fun just make sure you chew the heck out of them no matter how bad they taste because whatever doesn't get broken down in your mouth will be left for your stomach to deal with. that's why people get that uncomfortable feeling in the tummy sometimes, gotta chew that shit man. and everything said about being in a good environment that's all very true you want to be in a place you are normally happy but the key with drugs is you must have a good strong mentality so that you control the drug and you don't let the drug control you.

never tried acid but I hear it's a lot more addicting than shrooms or weed (probably because it gets you like 20x as high)
mescalin I know an older guy who lives in humboldt, having smoked weed for most of his life he only now does mescalin like once a month. he says it's a satisfying spiritual experience and that it takes a lot of preparation which most people don't have the mental capability to do that.
for me though, I'm all natural, just weed and shrooms, you can't go wrong really :thumbsup:

stay away from stuff like x, meth, heroin, coke and anything that is lethally addictive (sort of a reason why I've never done acid is that everyone I know who's tried it has made it a recreational habit for themselves)

edit: oh and I've tried salvia too that shit is wack you pretty much forget where you are for a few minutes before you realize you're on the floor and the trip is gone just like that. Leaves me in the worst mood ever. 

and also: weed + any drug = :thumbsup:


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

RallyBowls said:


> weed is a scheduled narcotic, but can also be refered to as a hallucinogen, even though you don't really hallucinate when you're hi
> 
> 
> isn't that the goal, in the end? haha :laugh: it just really comes down to what's the best relationship between you and drugs.
> ...


acid is not really addictive. but if you wanna do it make sure you got no plans. I got it cause the guy apparently doesnt know what e is. so i just took it. its a LONG trip. lasts a bit too long. Oh and ecstasy is not too bad, but if you do it a ton it can be.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

avenged1985 said:


> acid is not really addictive. but if you wanna do it make sure you got no plans. I got it cause the guy apparently doesnt know what e is. so i just took it. its a LONG trip. lasts a bit too long. Oh and ecstasy is not too bad, but if you do it a ton it can be.


mdma is not as bad for you I suppose. but not as crazy of a trip.

oh yes. I forgot. this is not advice for anybody, but morphine kicks ass, best drug ever made thank the lord above. not a hallucinogen though in case anyone's confused


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

RallyBowls said:


> mdma is not as bad for you I suppose. but not as crazy of a trip.
> 
> oh yes. I forgot. this is not advice for anybody, but morphine kicks ass, best drug ever made thank the lord above.


man i had some e pills that were cut with morphine. holy shit that was awesome. And MDMA can be a pretty crazy trip depending on how much you take and the actual MDMA content in the pill


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

True. Molly is pretty good too since its *supposed to be* pure MDMA.. a lot headier.. personally thats the kind of trips i enjoy.. i'm not one for speeders and that shiz...


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

avenged1985 said:


> man i had some e pills that were cut with morphine.


this sounds like yet another stupid drug rumour.

morphine has a very poor oral bioavailability so it would be a waste of time to add it to an mdma pressed pill. further, the economics just make no sense at all.

did you test the pill? which test did you use to establish the presence of morphine?

:\

alasdair


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

alasdairm said:


> .... morphine has a very poor oral bioavailability ...


um can i have the english translation please?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

HouseMuzik said:


> um can i have the english translation please?


it means that it doesn't work very well if you eat it.

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> umm I wouldn't say that weed is a hallucinogen


it does have hallucinogenic properties....look it up.

id maybe try shrooms next...start with a gram or two..wait an hour then eat more if you need it..i ate too many my first time a freaked out:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

to the OP. try totse.org or totse.com dont remember which one it was...i got tons of info from that site in high school


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> this sounds like yet another stupid drug rumour.
> 
> morphine has a very poor oral bioavailability so it would be a waste of time to add it to an mdma pressed pill. further, the economics just make no sense at all.
> 
> ...


do you not know about the drug world? they cut pills and add other things to them. and i didnt test it, i asked the dealer and thats what he told me. they put whatever they can in the pills so they have more and can make more money.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

he does kind of have a point tho..i mean you can get an e pill for what 15 bucks?
morphine would run you the same price...so it doesnt seem cost effective:dunno:


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

BurtonRider87 said:


> he does kind of have a point tho..i mean you can get an e pill for what 15 bucks?
> morphine would run you the same price...so it doesnt seem cost effective:dunno:


if its the only thing he can get his hands on to cut it with he will use it. and its a small town so there are people who pay 20 a pill, but he cuts with morphine and some other things, so he still does make money, and pills aint really his money maker. he sells a ton of weed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

avenged1985 said:


> do you not know about the drug world?


i know plenty about the drug world. i was a staff member - including administrator - for 6 years of a large online community centered around harm-minimisation and discussion aimed at encouraging responsible drug use. part of the harm-minimisation effort is encouraging the dissemination of accurate information and dispelling rumour and hearsay of which your post is a pretty good example.


avenged1985 said:


> they cut pills and add other things to them.


i know that. do you know why they cut pills? occasionally, it's to create a pill with a unique recipe but, much of the time it is to increase profit. as such, pills are commonly cut with either inert substances which maintain the mass of the pill while lowering the cost and increasing the profit. sometimes, they'll cut in other substances which are cheaper (and easier to produce) than mdma in an effort to pass off pills as mdma at lower cost. examples of commonly found adulterants in mdma pressed pills are pma, dxm, ketamine and methamphetamine.


avenged1985 said:


> and i didnt test it


in that case, with respect, you have absolutely no idea what was in it. speculating is pointless.


avenged1985 said:


> i asked the dealer and thats what he told me.


lol.


avenged1985 said:


> they put whatever they can in the pills so they have more and can make more money.


in which case why add morphine - which is typically *more* expensive gram for gram than mdma - to a pill? how do you make more money making your product more expensive?

alasdair


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> i know plenty about the drug world. i was a staff member - including administrator - for 6 years of a large online community centered around harm-minimisation and discussion aimed at encouraging responsible drug use. part of the harm-minimisation effort is encouraging the dissemination of accurate information and dispelling rumour and hearsay of which your post is a pretty good example.
> i know that. do you know why they cut pills? occasionally, it's to create a pill with a unique recipe but, much of the time it is to increase profit. as such, pills are commonly cut with either inert substances which maintain the mass of the pill while lowering the cost and increasing the profit. sometimes, they'll cut in other substances which are cheaper (and easier to produce) than mdma in an effort to pass off pills as mdma at lower cost. examples of commonly found adulterants in mdma pressed pills are pma, dxm, ketamine and methamphetamine.
> in that case, with respect, you have absolutely no idea what was in it. speculating is pointless.
> lol.
> ...


they never cut pills for a "unique" recipe. It's all ways to get more of the product. They basically "water it down". He cuts the pills with what he can get. Not every dealer is the same, and in a small town and there is demand for a drug he can cut it with something more expensive because he knows they will sell for a higher price. I guess it all depends on where you live.

Lets say you live about 50km from the nearest other place you can pick up pills. Sure you will get them cheaper, but then you are also wasting money on gas. So in the end with gas included you pay more. This little town I live in has a high demand for pills. So he will add more than one thing into his pills to get the most out of them, and with the nearest city being that far away he controls the price for pills. 

I see where your coming from when you said "in which case why add morphine - which is typically *more* expensive gram for gram than mdma - to a pill? how do you make more money making your product more expensive?" It's just the way this guy operates. I also didnt say he always put morphine in his pills. It's not really hard to believe someone put morphine in pills.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

^ it's not at all clear to me how you "_get the most_" out of something by adding a drug which has very poor oral bioavailability. it's pointless.

you've also not explained how you increase your profit by increasing your cost?

on the issue of unique recipes, i know of people who have custom ordered pills with a specific ratio of mdma and k so you can't say it never happens. it has happened.

alasdair


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

he doesnt always use morphine. he cut them with it a few times. If he buys morphine it would be approx. the same price e, but he is the only dealer around this area so he raises the prices of the pills he sells to offset the cost of getting an expensive cutting agent. "it's not at all clear to me how you get the most out of something by adding a drug which has very poor oral bioavailability. it's pointless." do you think he really gives a fuck what he puts in it? Hes a drug dealer man, he has better things to worry about.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

avenged1985 said:


> do you think he really gives a fuck what he puts in it? Hes a drug dealer man, he has better things to worry about.


you are doing a great job of making my point for me.

why add a substance which costs, say, $100 a gram when he could add an inert binder which costs $1 a gram?

you're just not making very much sense...

alasdair


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

holy fuck man. I said he used morphine a few times. Do you not understand that in a small town you gotta use what you can get. Whatever he can get his hand on he will use to cut it, and as for making money like i said before, you do know you can cut a pill more than once, and i dont think i said he just used morphine. They cut it with more than one substance. 

"why add a substance which costs, say, $100 a gram when he could add an inert binder which costs $1 a gram?" He could of got it for cheap? There are a ton of things to factor in here.

This could go with anything, say he wants to cut it with methamphetamine but he cant get it for a cheap because there is not much supply. He will pay more for it, and therefor he will raise the price of his pills. If he can get it for cheap he wont charge $20+. 

So before you go ranting about morphine and how its so expensive, and he makes no money and all this shit, dont forget you can pick things up for cheap.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

you still haven't answered the question - why cut it with a drug which *doesn't really work that well when you eat it*?

you're not really making a lot of sense to me but there seems little point in going around with this again. have a good day.

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

never trust a drug dealer lol. all the ones i've known are shady as hell and pretty much lie about everything.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> you still haven't answered the question - why cut it with a drug which *doesn't really work that well when you eat it*?
> 
> you're not really making a lot of sense to me but there seems little point in going around with this again. have a good day.
> 
> alasdair


because this guy is full of crap..ive been wanting to say it for the last two pages. 
you wouldn't cut e with morphine even if it was cheaper...its a totally different effect and it would be obvious that it wasn't e. if anything he'd add a damn caffeine pill to it.
even if he only did it once he made ZERO profit by "cutting" the pill with morphine....he'd be better off just selling a pill thats half the size or something


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

desklamp said:


> never trust a drug dealer lol. all the ones i've known are shady as hell and pretty much lie about everything.


thats how they sell product.



BurtonRider87 said:


> because this guy is full of crap..ive been wanting to say it for the last two pages.
> you wouldn't cut e with morphine even if it was cheaper...its a totally different effect and it would be obvious that it wasn't e. if anything he'd add a damn caffeine pill to it.
> even if he only did it once he made ZERO profit by "cutting" the pill with morphine....he'd be better off just selling a pill thats half the size or something


what i was trying to say about a small town and shit is that no matter if the pill has different effects people will still buy it. i agree though. there was no point of putting it in there at all.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

avenged1985 said:


> thats how they sell product.


so you know he's a liar - because that's how they sell product - but you believe him this one time when he says that he cuts pills with morphine, an adulterant which is more expensive and has poor oral bioavialability?

ok.

:\

alasdair


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> so you know he's a liar - because that's how they sell product - but you believe him this one time when he says that he cuts pills with morphine, an adulterant which is more expensive and has poor oral bioavialability?
> 
> ok.
> 
> ...


if morphine has a poor "big word here" why do they make morphine pops? not trying to argue but just a little curious.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> if morphine has a poor "big word here" why do they make morphine pops? not trying to argue but just a little curious.


i haven't heard of morphine pops....i've heard of fentanyl ones..big difference there...

and they might be for sublingual use which is different from eating one. it's like the difference between bc powder or taking a tylenol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> if morphine has a poor "big word here" why do they make morphine pops? not trying to argue but just a little curious.


i didn't say it is not orally bioavailable - i said it has poor oral bioavailability.

eating morphine is about a quarter as effective as iv. as the poster above says, i have also never heard of a morphine pop (i understand that doesn't mean they don't exist). perhaps the most well known orally administered opioid is, as he says, fentanyl which is 100 times more potent than morphine.

alasdair


----------



## foCofasho (Dec 16, 2009)

get some gooood dose, it will change your mutha fuckin lyfe


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I have discovered that if the DEA were to show up at ski resorts and start kickin' ass and taking names, the lift lines would be A LOT shorter. 

Some of you people are going to have some major regrets when you grow up and face the real world.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> I have discovered that if the DEA were to show up at ski resorts and start kickin' ass and taking names, the lift lines would be A LOT shorter.
> 
> Some of you people are going to have some major regrets when you grow up and face the real world.


THUMBS DOWN:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:

im assuming you're some straight edge ****?:dunno:

snowboarding/skating/surfing have always kind of went hand in hand with pot/alcohol as far as im concerned. 


and the reason i smoke/drink is because i do have to deal with the real world and this is a lot easier in the afternoons than worrying about shit


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

BurtonRider87 said:


> im assuming you're some straight edge ****?:dunno:


No **** tendencies here. I'm just someone who sees the affects of drug use on a regular basis. Maybe we'll cross paths some day and you'll be the one I'm dealing with. I encourage anyone who trips on a regular basis to watch the movie "You're Gonna Miss Me " starring Roky Erickson. He has drug induced schizophrenia now after long term use of LSD. If that's your goal in life than more power to you. I'm not trying to change your minds.......hell it's job security for me. 

BTW, don't put alcohol in the same category as *illegal* illicit drugs.

People who deal with their problems by taking drugs are just weak individuals who will never succeed in life anyways. So trip away!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> People who deal with their problems by taking drugs are just weak individuals who will never succeed in life anyways. So trip away!!




i didn't mean to call you a ****. i actually respect people who can deal with problems and abstain from drugs. 

but on the other hand you can't realy call people who are addicted to drugs weak. addiction isn't really a problem that can be beat by willpower. your brain chemistry changes and you can't just man up and stop.

im not a fan of hallucinogens. they changed my world too much and gave me panic attacks hahahaha\


but i do like pot and alcohol. i cant really defend alcohol but pot definately has medicinal benifits


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

BurtonRider87 said:


> but on the other hand you can't really call people who are addicted to drugs weak. addiction isn't really a problem that can be beat by willpower. your brain chemistry changes and you can't just man up and stop.


What made a person start taking the drug in the first place is what makes that person weak. Addiction is something occurs to deepen the weakness. I was always strong enough to overcome peer pressure and the urge to "fit in". Willpower has everything to do with it, unfortunately most people's willpower is their weakness. 

And your comment about pot having medicinal uses. How many of the potheads in the snowboarding realm suffer from any kind of medical condition that is treated by smoking pot? That's laughable:laugh:


----------



## slanteye (Dec 26, 2008)

ThugHunter said:


> What made a person start taking the drug in the first place is what makes that person weak. Addiction is something occurs to deepen the weakness. I was always strong enough to overcome peer pressure and the urge to "fit in". Willpower has everything to do with it, unfortunately most people's willpower is their weakness.
> 
> And your comment about pot having medicinal uses. How many of the potheads in the snowboarding realm suffer from any kind of medical condition that is treated by smoking pot? That's laughable:laugh:


First off let me say that I have never touched a drug other than pot, and I dont plan on using anything other than pot in the future. But what do you have against pot smokers? I have a steady job, a car, a house and in general am of some use to society. Why is it wrong to want to come home after a long day of work and smoke a bowl?, when so many people come home and have a drink?

Did you ever stop and think about why weed is illegal in the first place? believe me it has nothing to do with the dangers of pot because quite frankly there aren't any long term negative affects from weed. There is not a single death EVER recorded from the use of weed, you cannot find one. As for it being addictive, there is nothing in weed that makes it addictive, of course everything in the world can become habitual. It doesnt cause cancer , doesnt kill brain cells, and you need astromical amounts of thc (like 2-3 pounds of pot in like 5-10min) before it can even do damage. I mean when you have things like tobacco and alcohol which are much much much more dangerous, hell even caffeine has been proven to be more dangerous to use than weed, why shouldnt pot be legal?

Its because the politicians don't want to admit that they were wrong and just think about how stupid this country would look if they one day decided pot was okay after decades of putting people in jail for simply enjoying a toke. And I'm not even going to get into the lobbyists of the pharmaceutical companies, who have put LEGAL drugs into the market that are 100x more harmful than pot.(there is a legal drug which is made of thc, if thc had no medicinal uses, why does this drug exist? look up marinol)

edit: also there are many many industries in the US that thrive on the criminalization of pot


----------



## slanteye (Dec 26, 2008)

ThugHunter said:


> It's kind of my job to be "against" it.



yea but dont you see that you are putting pot smokers in the same category as the users of hard drugs. When in reality, this simply is not the case, I know many successful people that smoke pot and would never use anything else, they won't drink alcohol or smoke a cigarette. They simply did not buy into the crap the government is telling them about pot, when studies have shown pot to be one of the safest drugs to use (legal or illegal). You say its your job, then why come on the forum and give people a hard time, you obviously care more then your letting on.

And dont get me wrong, I'm not saying all drugs should be legal or anything but there is no way in hell that I'm going to believe the government when they say that pot is a schedule 1 drug, when it has soooo many medicinal uses (again not saying I use it for medicinal purposes but to say it doesnt have any is abolutely pathetic).

really have nothing agaisnt you but it just seems your grouping all drug users into the same category and automatically assuming that because a few of us in here like to enjoy a toke, that we need to "grow up and face the real world." I just had to defend this plant which is so misunderstood, 95% of the US is completely ignorant when it comes to the facts about marijuana


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

******** said:


> First off let me say that I have never touched a drug other than pot, and I dont plan on using anything other than pot in the future. But what do you have against pot smokers? I have a steady job, a car, a house and in general am of some use to society. Why is it wrong to want to come home after a long day of work and smoke a bowl?, when so many people come home and have a drink?
> 
> Did you ever stop and think about why weed is illegal in the first place? believe me it has nothing to do with the dangers of pot because quite frankly there aren't any long term negative affects from weed. There is not a single death EVER recorded from the use of weed, you cannot find one. As for it being addictive, there is nothing in weed that makes it addictive, of course everything in the world can become habitual. It doesnt cause cancer , doesnt kill brain cells, and you need astromical amounts of thc (like 2-3 pounds of pot in like 5-10min) before it can even do damage. I mean when you have things like tobacco and alcohol which are much much much more dangerous, hell even caffeine has been proven to be more dangerous to use than weed, why shouldnt pot be legal?
> 
> ...


i wrote almost that exact shit for an exam in high school this year. the world could benefit so much if they even just decriminalized it, but all the politicians are corrupt and dont like to be wrong. so they just keep it legal. the government always complains about how the are short on money and this shit, but they spend billions a year putting people in jail for an absolutely harmless plant.

and thughunter, your job doesnt make you against it. you can be a cop and not be against weed.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

First off, I don't know how this thread went to weed talk when it was about more illicit drugs such as LSD and such. 

But since you brought up weed here we go. The reason I'm against it is not only because I'm a cop, but I also see the long term and short term affects of the drug or any drug for that matter. I'll keep this short, because I am short on time right now and will keep it easy for most to understand.

Let's say 15 year old Johnny likes weed and has to buy some, but his parents won't give him any money to do so. Johnny then steals your very own snowboard so he can sell or pawn it to get money for his bag-o-weed. Also, have you ever had a conversation with someone who has smoked marijuana for 20+ years. They are usually dumbass individuals!! I also won't go into the health concerns, but you may want to verify your source before saying it doesn't cause cancer. Walking will someday be a source of cancer at the rate cancer is going.

Gotta go, I'll check back on this conversation and give further tomorrow.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> First off, I don't know how this thread went to weed talk when it was about more illicit drugs such as LSD and such.
> 
> But since you brought up weed here we go. The reason I'm against it is not only because I'm a cop, but I also see the long term and short term affects of the drug or any drug for that matter. I'll keep this short, because I am short on time right now and will keep it easy for most to understand.
> 
> ...


wow. ha that was pretty much me a couple years ago same name hahaha except i didnt steal. its not hard to cut grass for people and get some cash. You and a couple friends all get money and bam you got weed. Basically the only side effect of weed is getting THE MUNCHIES!!!! 

Did you ever think that they may be a dumbass for some other reason? So what health concerns? sure it can cause short term memory loss, but so do alot of other things. there is not a single addictive property in marijuana anyways, so you dont get "addicted" to it. Also by smoking it who really gives a shit if you lose say 5% of your lung capacity. 

weed causes no problems at all, you must of just had a shitty experience when you were a youngster and now you have a strong hatred for mary, and people who blaze.


----------



## slanteye (Dec 26, 2008)

ThugHunter said:


> First off, I don't know how this thread went to weed talk when it was about more illicit drugs such as LSD and such.
> 
> But since you brought up weed here we go. The reason I'm against it is not only because I'm a cop, but I also see the long term and short term affects of the drug or any drug for that matter. I'll keep this short, because I am short on time right now and will keep it easy for most to understand.
> 
> ...


Once again the arguement is base upon the prohibition of marijuana and the fact that it is illegal. But ever stop to think why its illegal? Because I cannot think of one reasonable reason when things such as tobacco and alcohol remain legal. So Johnny is forced to steal my snowboard for weed due to the prohibition of weed not the properties of the plant. But in no way should weed be attainable for a 15 year old anyway, I believe it should be the same as alcohol with a 21 age limit. Now any kid will tell you it is easier to buy illegal drugs than it is to buy alcohol or cigarettes, because you have to go through a licensed establishment to get the legal items. So really who's to blame for kids being able to get these drugs? I say its prohibition itself. I've met plenty of people who are 20+ years pot smokers, they are still very articulate and well spoken. The people who you have met through your line of work are the ones who smoke then sit there letting there brain rot due to inactivity, nothing in the plant itself kills brain cells, if you keep your mind active(such as reading, etc.) you will not be an idiot. Usually those kinds of people would have been that way anyway whether it be alcohol or anything else for that matter.

Sources:
Study Finds No Cancer-Marijuana Connection - washingtonpost.com
Myths and Facts About Marijuana
I've got more if you want them.

Edit: I only turned this into a pot conversation because you brought up that pot and alcohol shouldn't be in the same category, even though all studies since the original one in the 70s have shown marijuana to be rather harmless and should not be categorized with the hard drugs.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

******** said:


> Once again the arguement is base upon the prohibition of marijuana and the fact that it is illegal. But ever stop to think why its illegal? Because I cannot think of one reasonable reason when things such as tobacco and alcohol remain legal. So Johnny is forced to steal my snowboard for weed due to the prohibition of weed not the properties of the plant. But in no way should weed be attainable for a 15 year old anyway, I believe it should be the same as alcohol with a 21 age limit. Now any kid will tell you it is easier to buy illegal drugs than it is to buy alcohol or cigarettes, because you have to go through a licensed establishment to get the legal items. So really who's to blame for kids being able to get these drugs? I say its prohibition itself. I've met plenty of people who are 20+ years pot smokers, they are still very articulate and well spoken. The people who you have met through your line of work are the ones who smoke then sit there letting there brain rot due to inactivity, nothing in the plant itself kills brain cells, if you keep your mind active(such as reading, etc.) you will not be an idiot. Usually those kinds of people would have been that way anyway whether it be alcohol or anything else for that matter.
> 
> Sources:
> Study Finds No Cancer-Marijuana Connection - washingtonpost.com
> ...


exactly. I'm only 17 and I can get any drug, if i chose to. That should not happen. A 17 year old should not be able to get their hands on meth and shit like that. If they were to make it like Alcohol and tobacco, then 1) it would be alot harder to obtain when your a youth like me, and 2)the Government would make a TON of money because they would tax the shit out of it. All the cops and government people say "it ruins lives" but alcohol and tobacco causes far more harm. Here where i live me and 2 friends were arrest for possessing 1 gram of weed. They got a tip and sat for 5 hours on the high-way and waited for us to drive by. 

I'm 100% certain cops should have better things to do then wait for youths with a gram of weed. 

I know a few people who have been blazing for years, and they have some pretty good jobs, you gotta keep your mind active. read a snowboarding mag or something.

Cops should actually bust people that sell harmful drugs.

LEGALIZE IT!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> Let's say 15 year old Johnny likes weed and has to buy some, but his parents won't give him any money to do so. Johnny then steals your very own snowboard so he can sell or pawn it to get money for his bag-o-weed.


this argument is specious.

you could just as easily have written "_15 year old Johnny likes video games_" or "_15 year old Johnny likes bmx bikes_" or "_15 year old Johnny likes candy_" and he steals our snowboards to get those things.

the first thing you (2nd plural) have to understand about the war on drugs is that it has nothing to do with drugs.

there are a lot of very progressive officers in law enforcement who agree that it is the criminalisation of drugs - not drugs in and of themselves - which cause many of the problems that you blame on the drugs themselves. related reading: law enforcement against prohibition.

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> And your comment about pot having medicinal uses. How many of the potheads in the snowboarding realm suffer from any kind of medical condition that is treated by smoking pot? That's laughable:laugh:


anxiety?:dunno:

also pot has an anti-inflammatory in it. could help with an injury:laugh:


i do have to agree with the guys who say that pot isn't addictive and all that stuff. but it can cause cancer. smoking anything can cause cancer. I'm all about decriminalization, but i'm not gonna lie and say that theres no bad things about pot.

Alcohol and tobacco are much worse for you than good ol weed tho


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

******** said:


> Sources:
> Study Finds No Cancer-Marijuana Connection - washingtonpost.com
> Myths and Facts About Marijuana
> I've got more if you want them.


Did you actually read the myths and facts in the drugpolicy.org link? There's a "but" in just about every fact category. The source you provided is written by a bunch of liberal dope smokin' or recovering junkies who have something to gain from their movement. Legalizing drugs is their ulterior motive. Maybe you should read a more credible source like these. 

Marijuana Addiction 
Basic Facts About Drugs: Marijuana
Marijuana Raises Risk of Fatal Car Crash
Marijuana Car Crash - Grasscity.com Forums (these people are freakin' ignorant, just read their posts)
I've got a ton more if you want them!! Not to mention 10 years of personal experience in my profession.

Just google "marijuana side effects" pick a credible site and read about the drug you think is so harmless. And don't just read what you want to hear, read and comprehend all the information provided. Even your Washington Post link had this statement "Tashkin said that while he still believes marijuana is potentially harmful, its cancer-causing effects appear to be of less concern than previously thought." Cancer causing effects appear to be* less* concern than previously thought? I personally would rather not put myself at *any* risk of getting cancer. If you're comfortable having less concern than before, toke it up.

I will not even attempt to respond to everyone's post due to the mere fact that I'm outnumbered because of the audience involved. So since that's the case, I'm gonna bow out on this conversation and just say we will agree to disagree on this discussion. I'm on this site for snowboarding, not to argue about drugs. If it's your thing to toke up then go right ahead, but be prepared to suffer the consequences whether it be health or criminal issues.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

lol.

lecture someone about tobacco? or alcohol?

those are drugs that kill people. alcohol destroys families.

I dont think anyone has ever gotten high and decided to beat their children. I've never woken up and been like OMG im so sick, i wish i didn't smoke all that pot last night. And laugh for 3 hours and eat pizza. 

yeah what a dangerous drug


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

i do understand that you're a cop so you aren't exactly going to be pro weed.

but you have to notice the overcrowding in jails. there's no since in locking up some buy like me who likes to smoke a little pot and play video games. i'm not a danger to society.

the only reason pot is seen as bad is because of gangs fighting over drug territory. legalize them, and you can buy them at a local store. the government taxes the hell out of them, and they run the drug trade.
no more gangs. no more violence.

i know thats a super simplistic way of putting it. but if i summarized the 3 pages of what i could type, thats what it boils down to


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> BTW, don't put alcohol in the same category as *illegal* illicit drugs.


wasnt alcohol a illegal drug many years ago? i wonder what ever happened with that...


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> wasnt alcohol a illegal drug many years ago? i wonder what ever happened with that...


yeah the war on alcohol worked so well didnt it:laugh:

it started widespread crime/smuggling.

the government realized they fucked up, and reversed it


----------



## foCofasho (Dec 16, 2009)

Thughunter your an ignorant fuck, you don't understand the meaning of life, I can't believe you care so much about this topic, taking time to actually look this shit up. See, it's the ppl like your self that have nothing to live for and everything to bitch about.(thats why uz a po9) :thumbsup: You must not be from Colorado either...fuckin gapers:cheeky4:


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

maybe he needs to get in touch with the LEOs at L.E.A.P. The understand that prohibition will never work.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

foCofasho said:


> Thughunter your an ignorant fuck, you don't understand the meaning of life, I can't believe you care so much about this topic, taking time to actually look this shit up. See, it's the ppl like your self that have nothing to live for and everything to bitch about.(thats why uz a po9) :thumbsup: You must not be from Colorado either...fuckin gapers:cheeky4:


Look at the internet tough guy.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> Look at the internet tough guy.


Yeah. Make fun of people with disabilities. That's reeeaaal classy. Real classy. You obviously win, because you can make fun of people by comparing them to the disabled.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Classy doesn't appear to be a priority in this thread.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

In a race to the bottom, there are no winners.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

shroomies. mix you up some tea


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

BurtonRider87 said:


> Alcohol and tobacco are much worse for you than good ol weed tho


i do agree with you but that's as much an argument for criminalisation of alcohol and tobacco as it is for decriminalistion of marijuana.

thughunter, let me ask you a question. you can answer it with and without your leo hat on if you like.

i have no problem with the government telling me, under certain circumstances, that i may not say certain things (e.g. yelling fire in a crowded theatre and other pragmatic exceptions to free speech).

i also have no problem with the government telling me i can not do certain other things (e.g. i may not steal property belonging to another). however, i do have a problem with the government telling me _i may not feel a certain way_ and that's exactly what they are doing by criminalising marijuana.

how would you feel if the government outlawed happiness and told you that you had to take people into custody for being happy? the framers of the u.s. constitution cared deeply about personal freedom and you are part of a machine which represses fnudamental personal freedoms every day. it's unamerican and, if you believe in freedom, you should be ashamed of yourself.

alasdair


----------



## foCofasho (Dec 16, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> Classy doesn't appear to be a priority in this thread.


Neither does sucking dick you fuck face  So get the fuck out you worthless po9 gaping fuck, I hope i see you on the slopes and crash into you so hard you explode and I just ride away laughing Ha hA ha


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

foCofasho said:


> Neither does sucking dick you fuck face  So get the fuck out you worthless po9 gaping fuck, I hope i see you on the slopes and crash into you so hard you explode and I just ride away laughing Ha hA ha


What are you, 10 years old? You're beyond help.

You make it sound like you're tough, but judging by the photo you sent me via email, you don't look very tough.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

go back to the ski forums thughunter.



so does the police force have a don't ask don't tell policy so **** like you don't get picked on?:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

the infantile name-calling just devalues the entire discussion...

thughunter, care to answer the questions i asked you?

alasdair


----------



## foCofasho (Dec 16, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> What are you, 10 years old? You're beyond help.
> 
> You make it sound like you're tough, but judging by the photo you sent me via email, you don't look very tough.


I'm sure your husband doesn't appreciate you posting pictures of last night or whatever that is. But I think your pissed of because you couldn't fit in all your life, and u are trying to get back at society by being a 5.0....actually 4.5, u don't deserve to be called a 5.0. 

8=====>~~~ suck it beeotch, its shit hole police like your self that put a bad face on all cops, and ya I have my MMJ card, and I snowboard and get high as fuck while I ride- so watch out because I might accidently break my bong over your dome...While I'm being mind fucked from all the horrible effects of THC :laugh:


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

alasdairm said:


> the infantile name-calling just devalues the entire discussion...
> 
> thughunter, care to answer the questions i asked you?
> 
> ...


This thread has become worthless to even attempt to participate in. I have nothing to gain from answering your pointless questions and biased opinions of me.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

foCofasho said:


> I'm sure your husband doesn't appreciate you posting pictures of last night or whatever that is. But I think your pissed of because you couldn't fit in all your life, and u are trying to get back at society by being a 5.0....actually 4.5, u don't deserve to be called a 5.0.
> 
> 8=====>~~~ suck it beeotch, its shit hole police like your self that put a bad face on all cops, and ya I have my MMJ card, and I snowboard and get high as fuck while I ride- so watch out because I might accidently break my bong over your dome...While I'm being mind fucked from all the horrible effects of THC :laugh:


I *highly* doubt you'd be able to back your mouth. How bout that statement for irony....I used the word "highly". Did that give you a sudden urge to toke up? Why do you think I give a damn what you do or smoke? Do you think you're a badass because you admit to being a stoner to someone that claims he's a cop on an online snowboarding forum. Do you even know I'm a cop? Am I willing to make an effort to prove it to you? Who is impressed by your internet tough guy talk? Do you ever sit back and ask yourself these questions?


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> I *highly* doubt you'd be able to back your mouth. How bout that statement for irony....I used the word "highly". Did that give you a sudden urge to toke up? Why do you think I give a damn what you do or smoke? Do you think you're a badass because you admit to being a stoner to someone that claims he's a cop on an online snowboarding forum. Do you even know I'm a cop? Am I willing to make an effort to prove it to you? Who is impressed by your internet tough guy talk? Do you ever sit back and ask yourself these questions?


do you ever sit back and ask yourself why your so against a harmless plant, and why you gotta ruin peoples lifes over it? people say marijuana ruins lives, but actually marijuana is as harmless as a lady bug. The only time peoples lives get "ruined" by marijuana is when the boys in blue come and put you in jail for it.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

avenged1985 said:


> do you ever sit back and ask yourself why your so against a harmless plant, and why you gotta ruin peoples lifes over it? people say marijuana ruins lives, but actually marijuana is as harmless as a lady bug. The only time peoples lives get "ruined" by marijuana is when the boys in blue come and put you in jail for it.


And I don't lose a bit a sleep in doing so either. Now go get blunted so you can deal with my response.


----------



## foCofasho (Dec 16, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> I *highly* doubt you'd be able to back your mouth. How bout that statement for irony....I used the word "highly". Did that give you a sudden urge to toke up? Why do you think I give a damn what you do or smoke? Do you think you're a badass because you admit to being a stoner to someone that claims he's a cop on an online snowboarding forum. Do you even know I'm a cop? Am I willing to make an effort to prove it to you? Who is impressed by your internet tough guy talk? Do you ever sit back and ask yourself these questions?


Uh I legally smoke pot so yeaaa...And I'm pretty sure your a cop just because no non cop would make such a doush bag name such as Thugbuster. Now who wants to shoot up some heroin? IM FUCKING DOWN BECAUSE WEEDS A GATEWAY DRUG MUTHA FUCKKA...not! & from the entire snowboardng community- go fuck your self po9 biznatch


----------



## foCofasho (Dec 16, 2009)

Thughunter not buster sorry....both equally gay. But you just got owned by a bunch of stoner snowboarders on the internet. what up bitch? wheres your husbands cock to suck now?:dunno:
go jump off a mother fucking building, not a mountain, because you aren't privileged enough to be on a mtn.

Edit:now off to breck for the dewtour, you can watch me throwing the fuck down(& ill be high as fuck), don't ever go to breck, I will be able to sense your presence. you are not welcome. Have fun watching it on the tv


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

foCofasho said:


> Thughunter not buster sorry....both equally gay. But you just got owned by a bunch of stoner snowboarders on the internet. what up bitch? wheres your husbands cock to suck now?:dunno:
> go jump off a mother fucking building, not a mountain, because you aren't privileged enough to be on a mtn.
> 
> Edit:now off to breck for the dewtour, you can watch me throwing the fuck down(& ill be high as fuck), don't ever go to breck, I will be able to sense your presence. you are not welcome. Have fun watching it on the tv


Hey man good luck to you. If you're as good at snowboarding as you are at being a douche, you should get first place. Now go break a leg, literally!


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> Hey man good luck to you. If you're as good at snowboarding as you are at being a douche, you should get first place. Now go break a leg, literally!


A THREAT? from a cop. haha you sir are a douchebbag,


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

avenged1985 said:


> A THREAT? from a cop. haha you sir are a douchebbag,


A threat? From me? Where? Comprehension is not something you're real good at now is it. I think the threat came from the other guy. Maybe the weed is interfering with your short term memory and you already forgot. 

Don't get so caught up in me being a cop. I'm human first and I don't wear a uniform while sitting in front of my computer at home. I'm entitled to my own opinion on every topic in this world, just like every other person. With that in mind, you sir can kiss my ass.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

What the shit is going on in this thread?! 

Should be deleted.... You guys are all acting like children.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> This thread has become worthless to even attempt to participate in. I have nothing to gain from answering your pointless questions and biased opinions of me.


if it's worthless to participate, why do you continue to participate? by definition, your own participation is worthless.

i'm trying to have an adult discussion of an important subject. if you're not willing to discuss the subject in a civil manner, what are you doing here? i have to draw the obvious conclusion that you are just trolling.

too bad.

alasdair


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

alasdairm said:


> if it's worthless to participate, why do you continue to participate? by definition, your own participation is worthless.
> 
> i'm trying to have an adult discussion of an important subject. if you're not willing to discuss the subject in a civil manner, what are you doing here? i have to draw the obvious conclusion that you are just trolling.
> 
> ...


I would have been up for a discussion, but the minute someone had to open their mouth to prove their internet toughness the discussion was over. Now I just respond to the idiots that want to attack because to be honest with you it provides humor for everyone I work with. This thread is as pointless as any I've read on the net. A couple posts ago someone suggested it should be deleted. At this point that would be grrreat. That would be the goal I'm attempting to achieve so that some 11 year old kid doesn't read this and start smoking weed because he thinks it's so widely accepted or should I say so widely expected in the "snowboarding community."


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Milo303 said:


> What the shit is going on in this thread?!
> 
> Should be deleted.... You guys are all acting like children.


Let's just hope children aren't reading it too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> I would have been up for a discussion, but the minute someone had to open their mouth to prove their internet toughness the discussion was over.


from where i'm sitting, you are no better than those guys.


ThugHunter said:


> That would be the goal I'm attempting to achieve so that some 11 year old kid doesn't read this and start smoking weed because he thinks it's so widely accepted or should I say so widely expected in the "snowboarding community."


right. it's all about "_the kidz_". if you're not for them you're against them, etc. it's this kind of tired, polarizing nonsense which prevents this country from having an adult debate about drugs in the first place so that people can learn how little the war on drugs has to do with drugs. but, i guess that's exactly what you want...

again, too bad.

alasdair


----------



## tozab (Mar 8, 2009)

This thread has become a god damn *Shitstorm*

The first half was great, informative nice discussion going on. The second half is a disgrace.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Medical Marijuana is used to treat nausea and pain and has worked wonders for years. There is a reason why it's being passed state after state during these times. 

Psilocybin and LSD are being studied again for their ability to fight cluster headaches and depression. Did you know that "ThugHunter"?

Last year a man was denied the opportunity to become a police officer because he scored too high on the acceptance exam. 

I think that shows us where you are coming from.

If you want to argue about addiction and the danger drugs have on society let's hear some real facts. Compare marijuana to...say oxycontin. Which is more addictive? Which one is more likely to make you nod out at the steering wheel and swerve into on-coming traffic killing a family? If you can't answer that you are totally ignorant. 

Opiates that are legally prescribed ruin lives every day. 
Get off your high horse and realize the world is changing. One day and probably in your career you will be pulling a guy over smoking a joint and you will not be able to stop it or do anything about it. It is a healthier alternative to opiates and in certain situations can be more effective. 

Do some research and stop being so closed minded. There is a reason these substances have been used for so long, you just don't get it because you are a straight laced police officer.

Peace, if you even care for such a thing....


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> Last year a man was denied the opportunity to become a police officer because he scored too high on the acceptance exam.


That's funny......I heard that same joke about 10 years ago when I was in the police academy. And it still makes me laugh a decade later. :laugh:.



Mr. Right said:


> One day and probably in your career you will be pulling a guy over smoking a joint and you will not be able to stop it or do anything about it.


What makes you think I do anything about it now?


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Go back to your discussion people or do you not have anything better to do than to try and show me up with ALL your intelligence.


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

Mods should lock this thread


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

thughunter <3's the cock


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

ThugHunter said:


> What makes you think I do anything about it now?


Because you are a police officer, are you saying you don't do your job? Not suprising really. I think you do it more for personal kicks than to protect and serve anybody. 

You also talk about how we are coming at you with our "intelligence" yet I haven't seen you present any evidence that what anybody has said is incorrect.

You have no valid argument at all, you are just being a hard headed know it all cop with no real education. Take that badge off and discuss this like a normal human being.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> Because you are a police officer, are you saying you don't do your job? Not suprising really. I think you do it more for personal kicks than to protect and serve anybody.


Job security is the only reason I do my job. You have no idea what it takes to be a cop for 10,20 or 30 years. I have 13 years left before I'm eligible for retirement, which will make me 48 years old. A 3.2% multiplier with 23 years and I will get a drop check for $250,000 the day I retire with only 2 additional years added to my 23 year mark. I work for one of the highest paid police departments in the US with one of if not the best retirement system to boot. So yeah, I do it for personal reasons. Serving and protecting is overrated and usually a few words included in a statement made by someone trying to get hired by a police department in an interview board. 



Mr. Right said:


> You also talk about how we are coming at you with our "intelligence" yet I haven't seen you present any evidence that what anybody has said is incorrect.


I don't teach monkeys how to shoot either, because frankly it's not worth my time. 



Mr. Right said:


> You have no valid argument at all, you are just being a hard headed know it all cop with no real education. Take that badge off and discuss this like a normal human being.


I'm not arguing, just responding. No real education? Is that your attempt at an insult? I only got half way through law school before I failed out so I had to settle on being a cop. Damn it, I knew I was too stooopid for that case law stuff. I don't even know where my badge is right now. I think my son uses it when he plays cops and robbers. Please describe "normal", that word confuses me. I have yet to meet a normal person outside of my immediate family.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

BurtonRider87 said:


> thughunter <3's the cock


I might be offended if I knew what the hell that meant. :cheeky4:


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> Originally Posted by Mr. Right
> You also talk about how we are coming at you with our "intelligence" yet I haven't seen you present any evidence that what anybody has said is incorrect.
> 
> 
> I don't teach monkeys how to shoot either, because frankly it's not worth my time.


if its not worth your time get the fuck off here.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> Job security is the only reason I do my job.


You'll enforce any law, no matter what, because you're just "following orders", right? Spinelessly principled. I know your type: you are entirely unable to differentiate between what's "illegal" and what's "wrong".


ThugHunter said:


> You have no idea what it takes to be a cop for 10,20 or 30 years.


I have an idea. My father bought 9 years of early retirement, (at considerable personal expense), because he couldn't stand the job anymore. Couldn't stand it the politics, and the corruption even in a small town which is by any account mostly white and upper-middle-class.


ThugHunter said:


> Serving and protecting is overrated ...


The supreme court has ruled that there is no obligation to serve and protect the citizens. In reality, a LEO only serves and protects (and is only obligated to serve and protect) _the law_, not the citizens, which means he's an agent/lackey/operative of the ruling class. A pawn, _not_ a protector, _not_ the image of the hero myth that we teach our kids, a f*cking pawn.

"Almost all violent crime can be traced back to the drugs, not because of some inherent quality in the drug itself, and not because of some malevolent human element, rather because the monopoly profits earned by cartels in the drug trade are sufficient to compensate for the costs of war, and the illusion of these profits is sufficient to entice those willing to do the dirty work. In reality, if we eliminate all of the pseudo-crimes like smoking pot or selling cocaine, pretty much all that’s left are _actual_ crimes, against person and/or property, crimes against which it is _infinitely_ easier to protect oneself." --- Legalize ALL Drugs


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

^^ Wow, did you cut and paste that all by yourself?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I wrote it all by myself, jackass.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

david_z said:


> I wrote it all by myself, jackass.


Wow. Ya kno as I cop I hear this shit all the time and it doesnt even bother me anymore. I can't wait until karma kicks you in the balls. At some point, EVERYONE breaks down and comes to us. Even this little shit.

What would you do without the popo? I'm sure you'll be fine, right? With no one to enforce standards or to protect you from murderers and rapists, you'll be just fine cause you're a bad-ass who feels like rippin on the fuzz. 

Get a life bro, try fuckin snowboarding


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

nocarvinaloud said:


> Wow. Ya kno as I cop I hear this shit all the time and it doesnt even bother me anymore. I can't wait until karma kicks you in the balls. At some point, EVERYONE breaks down and comes to us. Even this little shit.


What have I done to deserve a karma kick in the balls?


nocarvinaloud said:


> What would you do without the popo? I'm sure you'll be fine, right? With no one to enforce standards or to protect you from murderers and rapists, you'll be just fine cause you're a bad-ass who feels like rippin on the fuzz.


I'm not talking about "murderers and rapists", TYVM _reductio ad absurdum_. Try again.


nocarvinaloud said:


> Get a life bro, try fuckin snowboarding


_Try_ snowboarding? I don't know why you think I'm _not_ a snowboarder...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I agree there is a most needed place for police in this country. There are violent people out there. I think laws put in place are the largest of problems... I don't think drugs should be illegal, it's kind of like a population thinning thing. I know people commit crimes while on drugs of all sorts but sober people rape people all the time so I don't see the big deal myself. One place I think it belongs is when it comes to driving under the influence. If somebody commits a crime in the passion or under the influence of drugs he's committing a crime, but if he's at home tripping his face off and smoking some weed who is he really hurting aside from himself? 

Im not knocking police or trying to say you all have narrow minds etc. I know most police are against drugs because of some of what they've seen but a lot of them are against drugs simply because it is their job or they took D.A.R.E. to heart back in the day etc. 

What is your view on this?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Pot is a plant...not a drug. Akind to coffee. 
The culture ( well ignorance actually) around it in US is embarassing. And based off the fact that HEMP was a too cheap competitor to the multi-billion wood industry who made it illegal through a disinformation campaign against pot.
You know the CONSTIRUTION is printed on HEMP paper? Most uniforms and sails were too untill they banned it?





ThugHunter said:


> Did you actually read the myths and facts in the drugpolicy.org link? There's a "but" in just about every fact category. The source you provided is written by a bunch of liberal dope smokin' or recovering junkies who have something to gain from their movement. Legalizing drugs is their ulterior motive. Maybe you should read a more credible source like these.
> 
> Marijuana Addiction
> Basic Facts About Drugs: Marijuana
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

david_z said:


> What have I done to deserve a karma kick in the balls?
> 
> How about bashing people who SERVE AND PROTECT you, no matter how narrow minded you are.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you talk a lot of shit instead of just enjoying you time snowboarding man, there's a difference between riding a snowboard (ie 'snowboard'), and making down the hill(ie 'you').


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

Mr. Right said:


> I agree there is a most needed place for police in this country. There are violent people out there. I think laws put in place are the largest of problems... I don't think drugs should be illegal, it's kind of like a population thinning thing. I know people commit crimes while on drugs of all sorts but sober people rape people all the time so I don't see the big deal myself. One place I think it belongs is when it comes to driving under the influence. If somebody commits a crime in the passion or under the influence of drugs he's committing a crime, but if he's at home tripping his face off and smoking some weed who is he really hurting aside from himself?
> 
> Im not knocking police or trying to say you all have narrow minds etc. I know most police are against drugs because of some of what they've seen but a lot of them are against drugs simply because it is their job or they took D.A.R.E. to heart back in the day etc.
> 
> What is your view on this?



I'll have to PM ya for that one


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

This thread has been dead for months. Why the hell did someone start the bs again?

Pot is a plant, not a drug???????? :laugh: Cocaine is a plant too, should it be legal. LSD is just chemicals mixed together so no big deal right, should it be legal. MDMA is also mixed chemicals. What about shrooms? Completely natural, should they be legal? Any and all "drugs" alter the mind even Marijuana, which is the reason they are ILLEGAL. 

I can't wait for all you supporters to get popped by your local popo. I wish you the most unpleasant experience the day you do get popped. And for those who already have had their day in the limelight behind the bars, you deserved every bit of it. 

Mods need to lock this thread before I start forwarding it to local LEO and the number of members here start to decline.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

ThugHunter said:


> This thread has been dead for months. Why the hell did someone start the bs again?
> 
> I could care less about what ppl think about drugs, I just didnt want the last post to be something negative about my profession.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Well for legal purposes, pot is a drug in most states unless you are legally and medically allowed to use it. That's all I was saying. I do agree it's not an addictive or harmful substance, certainly not worthy of being called a drug.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Good luck with that. A vast majority of the posters here are anti-police pot smoking thugs.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

nocarvinaloud said:


> How about bashing people who SERVE AND PROTECT you, no matter how narrow minded you are.


Not bashing cops, it's a point of fact that they aren't obligated to serve _or_ protect any of us. The courts have ruled this time and again, that there is no obligation towards any individual. A cop's obligation is to enforce the law without questioning it.

And I don't need a lecture on what it means to be a cop, either. My father is a retired cop (as I mentioned above) and I've got nothing but respect for most of the jobs that they do, most of the time. But when they start kicking down people's doors in the middle of the night in order to try and find 3gm of marijuana based on the word of some CI, then yeah, I can't support that. Not one bit.



nocarvinaloud said:


> You definately generalized against all cops, so with that goes generalizing towards the criminal populace. Try keeping up.


I did not "generalize against all cops" - but even had I done so, that still wouldn't validate your argument based on the _reductio ad absurdum_ logical fallacy. 


nocarvinaloud said:


> It sounds like you talk a lot of shit instead of just enjoying you time snowboarding man,


Why? Because of three forum posts in an off-topic "Nightlife" thread? Talk about hasty generalizations... If that's not the pot calling the kettle 'black' I don't know what is.


nocarvinaloud said:


> there's a difference between riding a snowboard (ie 'snowboard'), and making down the hill(ie 'you').


You're interested in name-calling and pissing matches. I'm not.

I ride every time I get a chance, and the weather permits. I put seven days on the slopes back-to-fucking-back in Utah last month. I don't need to be lectured on whether or not I'm a "real" snowboarder.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> Well for legal purposes, pot is a drug in most states unless you are legally and medically allowed to use it. That's all I was saying. I do agree it's not an addictive or harmful substance, certainly not worthy of being called a drug.



Studies have shown that pot has addictive traits. You are either naive or trying to fool yourself if you think otherwise. You may be able to use it at a State level in a select few States, but it has always been illegal at the federal level. The DEA just doesn't care about a dime bag of weed.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> Studies have shown that pot has addictive traits. You are either naive or trying to fool yourself if you think otherwise. You may be able to use it at a State level in a select few States, but it has always been illegal at the federal level. The DEA just doesn't care about a dime bag of weed.


Then we should similarly outlaw alcohol and tobacco. Nicotine is among the most addictive substances known, isn't it?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

ThugHunter said:


> Good luck with that. A vast majority of the posters here are anti-police pot smoking thugs.


We need more cops like the other cop on here :laugh: You are the reason so many people dislike police. I understand that if medically I'm not allowed to smoke marijuana that is is your job to bust me. Part of the game right?

You call me a thug? Im 5'11" and 175 lbs, maybe been in one fight in my life lol. How could you call me a thug? You don't even know me. Maybe if you didn't generalize people so much you wouldn't be such an asshole.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Alcohol has been controlled for a long time, long before you and I were around. I guess you can say it's grandfathered in. Cigarettes and nicotine don't even have a fraction of an affect on your state of mind as marijuana does.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

ThugHunter said:


> Studies have shown that pot has addictive traits. You are either naive or trying to fool yourself if you think otherwise. You may be able to use it at a State level in a select few States, but it has always been illegal at the federal level. The DEA just doesn't care about a dime bag of weed.


Well there are a million things that show addictive traits. Coffee, porn, alcohol, sports, television... etc. I know it's been shown and everybody does things differently and handles the things they love differently. I go snowboarding 5 days a week, am I "addicted"? 

Maybe. Is it hurting other people? NO. When I smoke weed every day does that hurt anyone else? NO. So whats the problem?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> Alcohol has been controlled for a long time, long before you and I were around. I guess you can say it's grandfathered in. Cigarettes and nicotine don't even have a fraction of an affect on your state of mind as marijuana does.


But they're both addictive and _very_ dangerous; I think we should be able to agree on that. So they alter your mind, and they're objectively bad for you. Yet "grandfathering" or whatever reason, you permit adults to use these substances within reason; but you're outright violent and confrontational when someone merely _suggests_ that reasonable, responsible adults could use something like marijuana in a similarly responsible manner. I don't understand the animus, that's all.

Also, alcohol isn't exactly grandfathered, to be quite accurate. They tried abolishing alcohol, maybe you heard about that epic fail called "prohibition"?


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> We need more cops like the other cop on here :laugh: You are the reason so many people dislike police. I understand that if medically I'm not allowed to smoke marijuana that is is your job to bust me. Part of the game right?
> 
> You call me a thug? Im 5'11" and 175 lbs, maybe been in one fight in my life lol. How could you call me a thug? You don't even know me. Maybe if you didn't generalize people so much you wouldn't be such an asshole.


Here's the difference between you and I. I don't give a rats ass what people on a forum think of me or call me. I don't like the pot smoking population in general because most of them mooch off the system and are deadbeats. Is that you, I don't know and I don't care. Just like I don't know you, you don't know me either. If I caught you with weed, you'd go to jail. Would I lose sleep about it because you think I was an asshole? Nope....I'm asleep before my head hits the pillow after every day I work. I turn on cop mode every day I go to work. On my days off and time away from work, I'm just a normal person just like you....I assume you're normal. Minus the pot smoking that is. You wouldn't be able to pick me out as a cop if I was standing in front of you outside of my uniform. I'm not your typical fanny pack wearing ate up with power tripping cop you hear about from your friends.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

ThugHunter said:


> Here's the difference between you and I. I don't give a rats ass what people on a forum think of me or call me. I don't like the pot smoking population in general because most of them mooch off the system and are deadbeats. Is that you, I don't know and I don't care. Just like I don't know you, you don't know me either. If I caught you with weed, you'd go to jail. Would I lose sleep about it because you think I was an asshole? Nope....I'm asleep before my head hits the pillow after every day I work. I turn on cop mode every day I go to work. On my days off and time away from work, I'm just a normal person just like you....I assume you're normal. Minus the pot smoking that is. You wouldn't be able to pick me out as a cop if I was standing in front of you outside of my uniform. I'm not your typical fanny pack wearing ate up with power tripping cop you hear about from your friends.


My med card would say different  Do you live in Texas? So what it really boils down to is you think pot smokers are sucking off this wonderful system you had SO much to do with? If you caught me with weed and tried to write me a ticket you would walk away very embarrassed.....


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> Well there are a million things that show addictive traits. Coffee, porn, alcohol, sports, television... etc. I know it's been shown and everybody does things differently and handles the things they love differently. I go snowboarding 5 days a week, am I "addicted"?
> 
> Maybe. Is it hurting other people? NO. When I smoke weed every day does that hurt anyone else? NO. So whats the problem?


Hahaha.....I'm addicted to baseball, does it hurt anyone. Yes, my wife thinks it takes up too much of our time together. Somebody in your life is hurt by your smoking pot. You just have blinders on. I bet your parents are real proud of you for choosing to smoke weed on a daily basis. When you get popped, I bet they'll feel proud then too. :dunno:


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> If you caught me with weed and tried to write me a ticket you would walk away very embarrassed.....


First off it wouldn't be a ticket, it'd be a trip to jail. But please explain the embarrassment part of this statement. You think you're a badass or something? Is that what you're saying? If so, that's :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

ThugHunter said:


> First off it wouldn't be a ticket, it'd be a trip to jail. But please explain the embarrassment part of this statement. You think you're a badass or something? Is that what you're saying? If so, that's :laugh:


Did you not read the entire post or are you retarded? MEDICAL MARIJUANA. Good fucking luck taking anyone in this state to jail for weed. Even if you aren't legal here, its $118 including court costs for under 1 ounce. I'm not being an internet badass like you are calling people thugs etc. Sorry baseball hurts your relationships. You must have blinders on too... to each their own. 

You are one of the most closed minded individuals I have ever come across in my entire life. The legalization of marijuana is just waiting for your type to die off. There are people who are 70 years old voting to legalize it and it's going to happen before you know it. What are you going to do when you catch your son/daughter with his/her first joint? Arrest them and kick them out of the family? It's gonna happen.... mark my words. Even a large majority of law enforcement individuals have and do smoke weed often. You are fighting something you will never win.

And if I picked you out in a crowd I wouldn't know you were a cop, but it would be very obvious you are just a prick in general.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

hey thughunter

i have asked you a couple of questions in the thread which you have either overlooked or chose to ignore. i'm going to ask again because i believe that america needs to have this dialog in such a way that it goes beyond just spouting "_drugs are bad, mmmkay_".

i don't have a problem with the government (my elected representatives, remember) telling me, under certain circumstances that there are things i can not say (e.g. shouting fire in a theatre). there have to be pragmatic exceptions to free speech. i also don't have a huge problem with the government telling me that i can't be in certain places at certain times (e.g. standing on a railroad track where i may endanger others).

however, i do have a problem with the government telling me i may not _feel_ a certain way and that's what the government is doing with the war on drugs. (let's keep the discussion of the fact that the war on drugs has nothing to do with drugs for another time...).

the framers of the u.s. constitution cared deeply about personal freedom and you are part of a machine which represses fundamental personal freedoms every day. it's unamerican and, if you believe in freedom, you should be ashamed of yourself.

thoughts?

alasdair


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

You are arguing with a 5 year old child in a 40 year old cops body with a completely narrow minded perspective. Good luck dude. For a bleak moment he did something aside from trying to say we are trying to be badasses and calling us thugs and tossed out a short spell of intelligence. He just shines his boots in the morning and goes out to obey the man all day. Even to the point where it took all of his own opinion away and he just lives by the book now. 

Like I said, can't wait until your kids get caught by you with their own stash.... and graduate high school, go to college, get great careers, and do what they want. Maybe it would take a miracle like that to sway your opinion or even open your mind a little bit.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> Did you not read the entire post or are you retarded? MEDICAL MARIJUANA. Good fucking luck taking anyone in this state to jail for weed. Even if you aren't legal here, its $118 including court costs for under 1 ounce. I'm not being an internet badass like you are calling people thugs etc. Sorry baseball hurts your relationships. You must have blinders on too... to each their own.
> 
> You are one of the most closed minded individuals I have ever come across in my entire life. The legalization of marijuana is just waiting for your type to die off. There are people who are 70 years old voting to legalize it and it's going to happen before you know it. What are you going to do when you catch your son/daughter with his/her first joint? Arrest them and kick them out of the family? It's gonna happen.... mark my words. Even a large majority of law enforcement individuals have and do smoke weed often. You are fighting something you will never win.
> 
> And if I picked you out in a crowd I wouldn't know you were a cop, but it would be very obvious you are just a prick in general.


Marijuana is not legal in the State of Texas nor is it recognized for medical use; therefore, if I were to come in contact with you while at work, you'd be the one feeling embarrassed. Only hippie States have that support. 

You can pick a prick out of a crowd? You have a special talent in taking notice to a good prick when you see one huh. :cheeky4:


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Alasdairm, 
I believe you already know my thoughts, so I'm not sure why you continue to ask the same questions. Do you think it's right that I can evaluate someone's mental state and if I believe they are a risk of harm to themselves or others, I can place them into an institution where they can receive help? How is this so much different in terms of "feeling a certain way" as you put it? The government doesn't want stoned people walking around with their mind altered behavior. Alcohol is easily detected by anyone with two legs and a brain. Marijuana is a little bit more difficult to detect on a user. It doesn't have the odor on the user's breath, generally doesn't cause speech problems, although someone with training and experience can sometimes pick up on speech issues when someone is stoned. There's no swaying as they stand as apparent in alcohol intoxication etc. So with this in mind, I can see why the government does not legalize marijuana. Not to mention, would you want a doctor performing a life saving surgery after he just took a smoke break and his choices were Marlboro Lights or a J and he chose the one that causes sleepiness, short term memory loss, increased heart rate, altered motivation and cognition (making the acquisition of new information difficult)?


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> Like I said, can't wait until your kids get caught by you with their own stash.... and graduate high school, go to college, get great careers, and do what they want. Maybe it would take a miracle like that to sway your opinion or even open your mind a little bit.


You underestimate good parenting because I guess your parents failed you in that way. There are a lot of kids that don't get caught up in your world. I'm more observant than most people and know what my kids are doing even when they're outside the house with friends. I'm not strict, I just know my kids better than your parents knew you obviously. Don't always assume someone lives the same life you do. If I wasn't open minded, would I have just started snowboarding last year at the age of 34 while living in the State of Texas. You live in Colorado and smoke weed. I've learned that's pretty much everyone in that state. Who is the one with the lack of an open mind. You're a follower that just does what everyone else does because you're too stupid to find an alternative. Think back to when you first toked up. I bet you did it because a friend was doing it, which shows you are a weak minded individual with no willpower or self control. And I bet you couldn't stop using marijuana even if you wanted to.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

ThugHunter said:


> You underestimate good parenting because I guess your parents failed you in that way. There are a lot of kids that don't get caught up in your world. I'm more observant than most people and know what my kids are doing even when they're outside the house with friends. I'm not strict, I just know my kids better than your parents knew you obviously. Don't always assume someone lives the same life you do. If I wasn't open minded, would I have just started snowboarding last year at the age of 34 while living in the State of Texas. You live in Colorado and smoke weed. I've learned that's pretty much everyone in that state. Who is the one with the lack of an open mind. You're a follower that just does what everyone else does because you're too stupid to find an alternative. Think back to when you first toked up. I bet you did it because a friend was doing it, which shows you are a weak minded individual with no willpower or self control. And I bet you couldn't stop using marijuana even if you wanted to.


You might as well quit talking because no one on this site is going to listen to you because your standpoint on marijuana is that anybody that has smoked it is a failure to life and can not function. But really its the close minded individuals like you that are a failure to life.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

03CR125 said:


> But really its the close minded individuals like you that are a failure to life.


superwin.

10char


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I don't like cops either...most of them are assholes with a badge and permission do do whatever they feel like because of that. 
should we keep generalizing or starting make sense? DO you feel the same ofor your alcohool drinking buddies? Or is the pot in particular that drives you nuts? 

Mooch off the system? I am 44 have 2 kids, and I have worked my whole life...and I like a joint on the lift...you really sound like agenius brah







ThugHunter said:


> I don't like the pot smoking population in general because most of them mooch off the system and are deadbeats. Is that you, I don't know and I don't care. Just like I don't know you, you don't know me either. If I caught you with weed, you'd go to jail. .


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

ThugHunter said:


> would you want a doctor performing a life saving surgery after he just took a smoke break and his choices were Marlboro Lights or a J and he chose the one that causes sleepiness, short term memory loss, increased heart rate, altered motivation and cognition (making the acquisition of new information difficult)?


we do not allow doctors to perform surgery drunk or pilots to fly planes drunk. we would not allow the same stoned.

you are fighting to curb personal freedom. you are unamerican.

alasdair


----------



## JWages (Feb 5, 2010)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> umm I wouldn't say that weed is a hallucinogen




Oh but it is good sir. I've never personally tripped of weed, but I know some people who have (I was there). I smoke a great deal, so maybe thats why I don't trip, but trust me, you can.



I love mushrooms and acid. I think you'd be fine with an 1/8th of mushrooms, but if you're nervous, do a little less.


P.S. I didnt realize this thread was 23 pages long. oops. oh well.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

alasdairm said:


> we do not allow doctors to perform surgery drunk or pilots to fly planes drunk. we would not allow the same stoned.
> 
> you are fighting to curb personal freedom. you are unamerican.
> 
> alasdair


Pilots have a difficult time getting away with flying drunk because of the symptoms of intoxication from alcohol. The clues, mostly odor, is obvious. Most people can't detect the intoxication caused by marijuana; therefore, someone like a doctor could technically perform a surgery without detection. I think I'm safe to assume not many doctors who would perform such surgeries as to save a life do not smoke weed, I was just making a statement to get the point across. 

I'm unAmerican? You're a liberal hippy fuck. People like you are ruining America, making it weak minded because you feel you have to be inebriated to overcome your problems. 

BTW, capitalize American or else I'll call you a communist.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I'd really like to keep playing this game, but I must get ready for work. I'm especially going to look to put someone in jail for POM tonight. Just for the sake of this thread. In response, you guys can all sit in a circle and toke one up while holding hands and singing about peace and love in this world. 420 brah!!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> You're a liberal hippy fuck. People like you are ruining America, making it weak minded because you feel you have to be inebriated to overcome your problems.


You win the name-calling contest. I'm out.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I just unsubscribed from this thread as I thought I did months ago. Nothing to gain from it, I'm out!!


----------



## JWages (Feb 5, 2010)

ThugHunter said:


> I'd really like to keep playing this game, but I must get ready for work. I'm especially going to look to put someone in jail for POM tonight. Just for the sake of this thread. In response, you guys can all sit in a circle and toke one up while holding hands and singing about peace and love in this world. 420 brah!!




Lol you're ignorant. We're the ones ruining America? Oh shit! I thought that was crooked politicians that make the lame ass rules you have to enforce. If you think stoners are the downfall of America, you have some problems man.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

ThugHunter said:


> I'm unAmerican? You're a liberal hippy fuck. People like you are ruining America, making it weak minded because you feel you have to be inebriated to overcome your problems.
> 
> BTW, capitalize American or else I'll call you a communist.


i'm a patriot. you are unamerican as you work to curb personal freedom. you would be right at home in a communist country - working for the man to keep the people from their freedom. you are the communist. ironic, eh?

i laughed when you called me a hippy as i am *so* not a hippy.

bye

alasdair


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

ThugHunter said:


> You can pick a prick out of a crowd? You have a special talent in taking notice to a good prick when you see one huh. :cheeky4:


I could have called you a douchenozzle or a number of other things but prick is perfect. You are just a little man with a dickead complex because all the stoners gave you swirlies in high school. You won't be seeing me in texas, nothing but steers queers and assholes like you. You are just adding to the reason why any state with a ski area hates Texans. 

Fucking douchebag. Not because you are a cop, but because you are a douchebag. Go to new mexico next time you need to get your once a year ski trip in gaper.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

that is win on so many levels Mr. Right.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

See kids this is what drugs do to you LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

And I don't need a lecture on what it means to be a cop, either. My father is a retired cop (as I mentioned above).

----Yep, when you sign up and experience it first hand, then you can have an opinion. Why don't you go ask daddy what he thinks.


I ride every time I get a chance, and the weather permits. I put seven days on the slopes back-to-fucking-back in Utah last month. I don't need to be lectured on whether or not I'm a "real" snowboarder.[/QUOTE]


----congrats, your a big man


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

nocarvinaloud said:


> Yep, when you sign up and experience it first hand, then you can have an opinion.


I don't need to "sign up and experience" being a jackboot first-hand in order to know that it's not something I'm remotely interested in doing. There isn't enough money in the world.


nocarvinaloud said:


> congrats, your a big man


I don't know what this is supposed to mean. Dude was challenging my cred as a "real snowboarder". I'm not trying to brag about anything, just defending the totally baseless allegations.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

david_z said:


> There isn't enough money in the world.


Are you sure? They make well over 100K here.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

cifex said:


> Are you sure? They make well over 100K here.


I'm as sure about that statement as I am about _anything_.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

ThugHunter said:


> Pilots have a difficult time getting away with flying drunk because of the symptoms of intoxication from alcohol. The clues, mostly odor, is obvious. Most people can't detect the intoxication caused by marijuana; therefore, someone like a doctor could technically perform a surgery without detection. I think I'm safe to assume not many doctors who would perform such surgeries as to save a life do not smoke weed, I was just making a statement to get the point across.
> 
> I'm unAmerican? You're a liberal hippy fuck. People like you are ruining America, making it weak minded because you feel you have to be inebriated to overcome your problems.
> 
> BTW, capitalize American or else I'll call you a communist.


The point is that it's against the rules. There is nothing stopping a pilot from getting stoned whether it is legal or not. It's not like every single person on this forum doesn't know where to get weed if they want to. It is easy to weed out (pun intended) habitual stoners with drug testing whereas alcohol addiction is more difficult to detect.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


>


Ooo... I like the angle on that one, it's got a signature to it. :thumbsup:

I prefer holding all four fingers together and bending the pertinent three at the middle knuckle. It helps put a nice curve on the thumb too. Kind of like how you have it there, except make the middle finger even with the other three, move the thumb as far from the rest of them as you can, and hold the hand vertical. It's important the first knuckle on all four are straight and all the bend is in the middle knuckle.


----------



## buddermeup420 (Mar 1, 2010)

Wolfy's right. everyone on here just needs to chill the fuck out. that guys probably not a police officer, as I don't think any self-respecting cop would talk like that on a public forum. Maybe he just plain doesn't like pot smokers. I mean I'm not trying to defend him, hell, I'm pretty stoned right now, but people shouldn't talk shit from behind a computer screen...


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

So let me get this right. Everyone else can respond with hostility, but I am the sole person ridiculed for my behavior. Another member posts a photo of them giving the bird, specifically directed at me and you ridicule me and not mention that??? You may be one of the mods here, but you're not anything but that to me. You act like you're some kind of Godfather figure to the snowboarding world and in reality most of the snowboarding world wouldn't recognize or know you from me. I will not tolerate being attacked whether it be from a person standing in front of me or some stranger on the internet. I have just as much freedom to respond to such attacks as anyone else and that has nothing to do with me being a cop 40 hours a week. FYI, I've been a Police Officer for 10 years now. I get nothing out of proving that to anyone on this site. 



Snowolf said:


> your behavior on here is a major discredit to the good people in law enforcement.....I suspect you are a wannabe cop as no decent law enforcement officer I have ever been associated with would engage in that kind of behavior.


Maybe you should google "police officer arrested" and compare my handful of posts under this subject to the google results. Then tell me if you think I'm a bad seed or a "major discredit" to the profession. :dunno:



Snowolf said:


> I work with a couple of Oregon State Troopers who are fellow instructors and showed them this thread. Suffice it to say, you would not get hired with them based on this display.....:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Oregon State Police :laugh: Don't worry, I have no intention of taking a demotion. If you truly do have friends that are cops, do you hang out with them while you smoke weed? Do they know you smoke weed, but continue to hang out with you. That's grounds for termination at both departments I've worked for. My Chief would be pissed about that for sure. And as long as I don't claim to be representing the department I work for in this forum, which I have never claimed to do, I don't think it's any of my Chief's business or anyone I work for/with for that matter what the heck I do on my own time. 

You fail to realize a lot of my response to this topic is out of sheer boredom. It's somewhat therapeutic in a twisted way and also a way to relieve stress by allowing me to vent or rant. 

My knowledge about snowboarding has grown to a point I don't really even need this site anymore. Feel free to delete my account after reading this and good luck to you in your ventures


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> On behalf of all potheads and acid trippers I just have one thing to say:laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL

edited to add: make me a mod for one day... and I'll be happy to delete the power hungry angry childish cops account.
I like that pic. I agree as well, we all put our pants on one leg at a time..


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

With no intention to play devil's advocate, I do have to agree that one's profession shouldn't limit one's off duty activities (to an extent). You can say, "drinking and driving, spousal abuse, armed robbery, murder, rape, burning someone alive on erroneous accusations of practicing witchcraft, etc. are all examples of unacceptable behaviour for someone in the civil service field" and I would agree. But I would also state that this is unacceptable behaviour for anyone regardless of profession, whether it be teacher, welder, urban camping bottle retrieval technician, judge, or in this case, mall security gaurd. We see the headlines everyday, "*Teacher accused of sexual assault, Police officer charged with drug possession/corruption/brutality, Firefighter pulled over for drunk driving,* etc". As sensational as this sounds, and even though it sells a lot of newspapers, and it's great ratings for news corporations on a slow day, it allows the actions of one dumbass to smear an entire community of hardworking dedicated individuals who work everyday to help, protect, and/or better others (more often than not, for a paycheck no higher than the poverty line).

We are all guilty (myself definitely included) of using childish statements to illogically debate our stance on a certain topics, but at the end of the day, you're arguing over the fucking internet. Everyone knows why this is like the special olympics. Lets just all be thankfull we didn't ask this guy how he feels about republicans, fox news, or the Bush administration, because I'd puke (and die a little inside).

YouTube - Policeman vs Fireman pt. 2


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

ThugHunter said:


> You underestimate good parenting because I guess your parents failed you in that way. There are a lot of kids that don't get caught up in your world. I'm more observant than most people and know what my kids are doing even when they're outside the house with friends. I'm not strict, I just know my kids better than your parents knew you obviously.


Wow, what an attack. Just for the record, my parents thought I was the good child, I never missed my curfew, never drank, didnt smoke pot, always went to school. Yeah... I never missed my curfew because I would come home, go to my bedroom and then when they were asleep I would sneak out of my house and then sneak back in around 4 am. I never missed class, because my twin brother and I were in the same grade and he always got caught with skipping, so when the school called and said 'a student in your household in grade11 missed periods 2, 3, &4' my parents assumed it was him. And surprise surprise, I drank too. Like every normal kid does. Its called 'trying new things' you know the saying 'learn from your mistakes' 

But look at me now, I gradutated College at the top of my class when I was 18, I moved out of my house right away and now 23, have my own house and I am a Senior IOR for a huge Canadian company making $55000 a year and guess what, I still smoke pot. If smoking pot makes me a bad person even after ALL of the accomplishments that I have made in my life, well :dunno: I still dont give a shit.

My parents, family, and friends are all very proud of me. Yes they know I smoke pot, my step dad does too, and trust me, He was a much better dad then my biological father (who by the way has never tried a single drug in his life) 

Yes you can moniter your kids, and sneak around in their rooms when they go to school and not give them any kind of freedom, but I guarentee you that will make them want to rebel even more, they will grow up to hate and resent you.

Now, if you dont mind, I am going to go take a hit off my pipe, and maybe listen to some rock and roll... you know, the music of the devil! 

PS Snowolf = Best Mod EVAR!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

ThugHunter said:


> So let me get this right. Everyone else can respond with hostility, but I am the sole person ridiculed for my behavior.


perhaps you missed this:


Snowolf said:


> ...*everyone* to knock off the personal attacks.


lok up the meaning of the word "everyone".

you are just a troll.

alasdair


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

ThugHunter...you're the one waving the stick and the badge, can't expect to be popular too right?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Dano said:


> With no intention to play devil's advocate, I do have to agree that one's profession shouldn't limit one's off duty activities (to an extent). You can say, "drinking and driving, spousal abuse, armed robbery, murder, rape, burning someone alive on erroneous accusations of practicing witchcraft, etc. are all examples of unacceptable behaviour for someone in the civil service field" and I would agree. But I would also state that this is unacceptable behaviour for anyone regardless of profession, whether it be teacher, welder, urban camping bottle retrieval technician, judge, or in this case, mall security gaurd. We see the headlines everyday, "*Teacher accused of sexual assault, Police officer charged with drug possession/corruption/brutality, Firefighter pulled over for drunk driving,* etc". As sensational as this sounds, and even though it sells a lot of newspapers, and it's great ratings for news corporations on a slow day, it allows the actions of one dumbass to smear an entire community of hardworking dedicated individuals who work everyday to help, protect, and/or better others (more often than not, for a paycheck no higher than the poverty line).


:laugh::laugh::thumbsup: @ "urban camping bottle retrieval technician"

With regard to off duty activities. It is fair to expect that those who are entrusted with power over others have the sense to behave appropriately at all times. After all, you are what you eat.

With regard to the comment on poverty line. That is not the case in all places. On Long Island, police officers make ~ 115K after 5 years (Fucking ridiculous IMO). Teachers vary by district but in general are paid quite fairly when you account for the schedule they are working. I don't know about you but I don't get 3 months of vacation a year.


Nassau's finest hard at work.....


----------



## JWages (Feb 5, 2010)

ThugHunter said:


> Pilots have a difficult time getting away with flying drunk because of the symptoms of intoxication from alcohol. The clues, mostly odor, is obvious. Most people can't detect the intoxication caused by marijuana; therefore, someone like a doctor could technically perform a surgery without detection. I think I'm safe to assume not many doctors who would perform such surgeries as to save a life do not smoke weed, I was just making a statement to get the point across.
> 
> I'm unAmerican? You're a liberal hippy fuck. People like you are ruining America, making it weak minded because you feel you have to be inebriated to overcome your problems.
> 
> BTW, capitalize American or else I'll call you a communist.






american american american american american american.


you're not a cop.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

ThugHunter said:


> I just unsubscribed from this thread as I thought I did months ago. Nothing to gain from it, I'm out!!


Probably best you stop embarrassing yourself anyways. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

*WARNING: DANGEROUS LEVELS OF BUTTHURT DETECTED IN THIS THREAD

BUTTHURT ALERT ACTIVATED*​


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

mrpez said:


> *WARNING: DANGEROUS LEVELS OF BUTTHURT DETECTED IN THIS THREAD
> 
> BUTTHURT ALERT ACTIVATED*​


i no longer need lolcats. i just come to this thread


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

Hahah just read this, awesome. But I think you guys are getting 'cop' and 'troll' mixed up. That guy's no more a cop than I am an astronaut. Probably some kid on a Die Hard marathon waiting till his parents go to bed so he can hit up redtube.




cifex said:


> On Long Island, police officers make ~ 115K after 5 years (Fucking ridiculous IMO).


Seriously? That's insane


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

thats awesome. saving that picture for future use haha


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

same here!


----------

